#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-14
<LjL> Nafallo, ugh.
<Nafallo> yea. I think something like that now...
<no0tic> Nafallo, argh
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<Seeker`> Nafallo: I believe the correct phrase is "OMG! MY EYES!! THE GOGGLES DO NOTHING!"
<RoAkSoAx> does anyone know why botijo is not around?
<Nafallo> Seeker`: naah. I'm pretty openminded. not quite that openminded, but still :-)
<LjL> RoAkSoAx: jpatrick might
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, i have seen him away for a couple of days , that why i was asking xD
<LjL> well, i don't know :|
<RoAkSoAx> ok, np xD
<LjL> raptoid, now there is still a couple of things you should do (or if you want, i guess i can do them for you)
<LjL> 1) change https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat so that it mentions the right channel and the right contact
<LjL> 2) mail admin at   ubuntu-eu dot org   and ask them to move locobot_1 from #ubuntu.tr to #ubuntu-tr
<LjL> (yes, i know it has already moved, but they should still set it up to join the right channel)
<LjL> ah raptoid, there was another thing you asked me but i'm not sure what you meant
<LjL> was that how to obtain an ubuntu/member/ cloak?
<heartsmagic> hello
<LjL> hi heartsmagic
<LjL> i've just talked to raptoid some minutes ago, as we moved #ubuntu.tr to #ubuntu-tr, since #ubuntu.tr is not the correct naming for an official LoCo channel, and i believed that they represented the turkish LoCo team, as the channel is listed on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC and contained an official LoCoBot
<LjL> it would seem now that the official LoCo team for Turkey is another, however
<LjL> could you clarify?
<heartsmagic> yes, now the team is different
<heartsmagic> none of the old stuff are with us
<heartsmagic> s/stuff/staff
<LjL> heartsmagic, uhm, i see... the channels you're using, however, aren't in the namespace for LoCo channels... also, i see your team listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList as an Approved team, is that correct?
<heartsmagic> yes correct
<heartsmagic> and we know our channel names are not suitable
<LjL> heartsmagic, do you remember when the team was approved, roughly?
<LjL> and if i may know... what relationships are you in with the #ubuntu.tr people?
<heartsmagic> approximately one month ago
<heartsmagic> LjL: i know _paco_ , he said they want to transfer the channel to us, but i dont know the last situation
<heartsmagic> he is online right now, i asked, if he answered i'll tell you
<LjL> cool
<LjL> was the approval decided during the CC meeting of 21 february?
<heartsmagic> yeah LjL prolly
<heartsmagic> ok he answered
<heartsmagic> should i invite him here?
<LjL> feel free to invite him here, yes
<heartsmagic> hmm, i think they want to continue as the owner of the channel
<LjL> oh, i see ekovanci is online, could you invite?
<heartsmagic> ok
<heartsmagic> ok LjL i'll be the interpreter
<LjL> hello ekovanci
<LjL> ah thanks
<ekovanci> hello LjL
<heartsmagic> LjL: ekovanci knows the situation
<LjL> i'd like to know in which CC meeting the team was approved, i don't see it in the february logs...
<heartsmagic> ok, he thinks it is approximately one month, like me
<LjL> don't remember the day of the meeting? :|
<heartsmagic> nope, sorry
<LjL> the last CC meeting was on 21 February, that i can see, but there is no mention of the Turkish LoCo Team
<heartsmagic> LjL: ekovanci wasnt in the project when we approved
<heartsmagic> i dont know in which meeting but we saw our names on the approved section
<LjL> uh, who was leading the team at that time?
<heartsmagic> he was kerem ongan
<LjL> can't see that name on launchpad
<heartsmagic> on turkish team? he quit
<LjL> no, anywhere
<heartsmagic> ok i think this is because
<heartsmagic> the project is hold with a group in here, OpenSource-Tr
<heartsmagic> and kerem was a member of this group
<heartsmagic> but actually we havnt started the project, serdar mete has
<heartsmagic> after some time, canonical gave us the project
<LjL> where does #ubuntu.tr fall in the picture?
<heartsmagic> when ubuntu-tr.com was active
<heartsmagic> 1,5 years ago i think or some more
<heartsmagic> after that ubuntu-tr.com dropped
<LjL> this seems a bit like a mess, honestly :|
<heartsmagic> yes a big mess :) i am sorry
<heartsmagic> but now we are the only project holders of k/ubuntu-tr.org , ekovanci and me
<heartsmagic> but we are tied to Opensource-tr
<LjL> well, the problem here is... if you are the official, approved Ubuntu LoCo Team for Turkey, then you should in theory control the #ubuntu-tr channel
<heartsmagic> but ubuntu-tr is so old, before ubuntu-tr.org
<LjL> (at least, the problem as far as the irc council is concerned)
<heartsmagic> the owner of ubuntu-tr.com dropped the domain
<LjL> well, but the channel is still active
<heartsmagic> so what can we do now?
<LjL> i don't know. LoCo teams are usually approved by the Community Council during a public meeting, but i can find no such meeting
<heartsmagic> so who approved us?
<Seeker`> There aren't any logs that support the approval in the "MeetingLogs" section of the wiki
<LjL> i don't know... how did you get to know you had been approved, to begin with?
<heartsmagic> just check the wiki :)
<heartsmagic> nobody came to us
<Seeker`> which goes back to November 2005
<LjL> heartsmagic, but the wiki was changed by the user "Ubuntuturkey"
<LjL> which i guess is/was a fictious name for the whole team
<heartsmagic> we don'k know him or her
<heartsmagic> but one of our old project workers is Yaman Akçalı
<Seeker`> The "Ubuntuturkey" user's home page was created on the 25th february
<heartsmagic> imho he is working or was working for canonical
<heartsmagic> or maybe Serdar Mete
<heartsmagic> founder of ubuntu-tr.info , after that we moved to ubuntu-tr.org
<heartsmagic> i think Serdar Mete talked to you at the beginning of the project
<heartsmagic> LjL: if you give me abit time, i'll the exact approval date
<heartsmagic> but just adding the wiki time
<LjL> if you could clarify this for me, i'd be glad
<heartsmagic> ok i am checking the logs
<heartsmagic> LjL: got it
<heartsmagic> 2008-03-26
<heartsmagic> LjL: as you see, we dont know who approved us, or who is ubuntuturkiye on the wiki
<heartsmagic> how can we clarify this?
<LjL> heartsmagic, i'm not sure, i'll try to get in contact with the loco team coordination about this
<LjL> could you stay joined to this channel for some days, please?
<heartsmagic> ok no problem
<ekovanci> herkese iyi geceler
<Nafallo> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raptoid> hi
<raptoid> everyone..
<raptoid> i need a forwarding channel command ..
<raptoid> ?
<Myrtti> it's basically a ban
<Myrtti> I think
<pleia2> raptoid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
<pleia2> is that what you meant?
<heartsmagic> hello
<LjL> hi
<heartsmagic> LjL: have you learned the approval date and who did it?
<LjL> heartsmagic, nope
<heartsmagic> weird
<heartsmagic> cant you check who edited the wiki?
<LjL> heartsmagic: not beyond knowing it was the Ubuntuturkey nickname
<heartsmagic> so weird
<heartsmagic> do you know Yaman Akçalı?
<LjL> afraid not
<LjL> i'm just an irc person, i've only accidentally stumbled into this issue
<heartsmagic> with who should we talk this issue?
<RoAkSoAx> hi LjL :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-15
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, ?
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, you around?
<LjL> yes
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, can I ask you a favor?
<LjL> yup
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, could you support me tomorrow in the CC meeting, because I'm applying for membership :)
<LjL> i don't think i can be around for the meeting time :|
<RoAkSoAx> ok, np then.. thanks anyway :)
<raptoid> LjL: change the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList Team Contact = Eren Kovanci and Hakan Akkan IRC Channel = #ubuntu-tr
<raptoid> LjL: change the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList Team Contact = Eren Kovanci and Hakan Akkan IRC Channel = #ubuntu-tr
<raptoid> good works
<raptoid> see y
<PriceChild> LoCo council now to poke about -tr :)
<juliux> but nobody knows how is in the council;9
<PriceChild> juliux: ask! :P
<juliux> PriceChild, i know the old list form last september;9
<PriceChild> juliux: well now we do... fix -tr for us :P
<juliux> PriceChild, what you mean with fix -tr for us?
<PriceChild> juliux: when dealing with #ubuntu-tr, we realised nobody is quite sure who approved the tr LoCo or when... yet they are supposedly on the approves list, and then there seems to be several teams.... LjL knows more as he was trying to figure it out earlier.
<juliux> ok
<juliux> PriceChild, to find out how is approved and who isn't is not easy, i think the only way is to grep the cc meeting logs
<Seeker`> There isn't a reference to -tr in the meeting logs available on the wiki
<Seeker`> at least not in the w.u.c/MeetingLogs section
<juliux> then i think they are not approved
<juliux> perhaps jono knows more, it was his business in the paste
<juliux> PriceChild, where is the difference on irc for an approved and an unapproved locoteam?
<PriceChild> juliux: there isn't one
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i think we will clear/update the list in the next weeks/month/years
<dendrobates> I would like to be cloaked, please.
<dendrobates> https://launchpad.net/~dendrobates
<LjL> dendrobates: please make sure you 1) have an alternate nickname set up and linked to the primary nickname 2) have an email address stored in nickserv (more details at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration )
<dendrobates> LjL: all done.
<PriceChild> one mo
<PriceChild> dendrobates: done
<dendrobates> PriceChild: thanks
<nalioth> twice
<PriceChild> nalioth: but the question on everyone's lips... who won?
<nalioth> who cares
<Seeker`> PriceChild:
<PriceChild> :P
<Tm_T> juliux: ponk
<Tm_T> juliux: any track of the package?
<juliux> Tm_T, hi
<juliux> let me chekc if i find a tracking number
<Tm_T> great :)
<[NikO]> hi LjL
<LjL> hi
<[NikO]> any news about cloak for bot ? :)
<Tm_T> LjL <3
<LjL> i'd have no problem with it, but i'm not sure if the rest of the irc council is comfortable with cloaking international bots
<Tm_T> hmm, yes yes
<Tm_T> I'd say no unless they are controlled some way by irc council
<Tm_T> controlled or overseen
<LjL> which, however, means we should have ready and working alternatives to offer to the international channels for their bots
<Tm_T> yup
<LjL> [NikO]: conditions for cloaking a bot are listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<LjL> see if you could reasonably say they're met
<[NikO]> the bot respect all of them
<LjL> [NikO]: i'd like Yann2 or _r1_ to request it
<[NikO]> ok :)
<yann2> hi
<juliux> hey yann2
<yann2> uBOTu-fr  is not under our control and I wouldn't feel cumfortable with it having a cloak...
<Pici> yann2: disregard the -ops message.
<yann2> is Niko around? :/
<[NikO]> yes
<_r1_> hi yann2
<Seeker`> Can MootBot have a cloak?
<LjL> Seeker`: is the current location stable?
<Seeker`> LjL: It is runing on Seveas' server until it can be merged with ubotu
<LjL> Seeker`: then perhaps wait for the merge?
<LjL> ubotu will likely merge a few things when the new version is done
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> oh, die
<LjL> !forget will likely merge a few things when the new version
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<Tm_T> juliux: found it?
<juliux> Tm_T, not at work, i will check if i am at home
<juliux> i hope it is in my other jacket
<Tm_T> good
<raptoid> hello
<Seveas> hello raptoid
<heartsmagic> hello there
<Myrtti> hullo
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-16
<emonkey> LjL, thank you for your Memo unfortunately I was not used to read them because I got not a hell of a lot messages. I think know I should have done all required things. Thank you very much for poking me about that and please feel free to contact me again if there are any questions.
<emonkey> s/know/now/
<mhzchile> hi you all
<mhzchile> I have my nick (mhz) cloaked by Moin developers. However, the last 7 days I have tried to log to IRC and I have to do it using a diff nick (mhzchile) because someone is using "mhz". Anyways, I would like to have "mhz" (only mhz) cloaked by Ubuntu. Is that possible?
 * mhzchile is Ubuntu Memeber
<mhzchile> well, mhz is :)
<LjL> mhzchile, you can get your nickname even if it's in use
<LjL> mhz can be cloaked if you're an ubuntu member, but i don't think it's possible to keep the moinmoin cloak too on it
<Pici> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<mhzchile> LjL: thx. Indeed, I understand I'd be giving up the Moin cloak, np. Regarding the other person using mhz, I pong him 30 mins ago, still no answer
<Pici> mhzchile: see ubotu's message above.
<LjL> then ghost them, it won't be the end of the world
<mhzchile> ubotu: great. I was just waiting for a pong but yes...it's been too long now
<LjL> they've been notified, after all, that the nickname they chose was already taken
 * mhzchile ghosting then
<LjL> mhz, please give me your Launchpad address, and make sure that you have an alternate nickname set up and linked to mhz, and an email address stored in NickServ (detailed instructions at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration )
<mhz> LjL: thx, I will
<mhz> in the meantime...which is the prefered policy? I gotta do something else now, so, should I change my nich to 'mhz_brb' or change status, or do nothing?
<LjL> !away | mhz
<ubotu> mhz: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<mhz> excellent policy (that's why I asked)
<[NikO]> LjL, hi, perhaps this sort of message should be notice to the nick targeted ?
<LjL> hm? not sure what you mean there
<[NikO]> that s like flood chan i mean
<[NikO]> when bot answer with big text on the channel
<LjL> !away > [NikO]    ([NikO], see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> if this had been #ubuntu, i'd have done it like this
<[NikO]> better :)
<LjL> !tell ljl about away
<LjL> also works
<[NikO]> ok
<LjL> PriceChild, could you ubuntu/member/ cloak mhz please?
 * PriceChild checks
<PriceChild> mhz: do you want the ubuntu one instead of your moinmoin one?
<mhz> yes, please, PriceChild (with some sorrow on the heart though...snif)
<PriceChild> mhz: did you just register mhzchile?
<mhz> yes, as alternate nick
<PriceChild> mhz: you should link them /msg nickserv link mhzchile password
<PriceChild> mhz: you already have an alternate nick btw, but you can have more than one if you want.
<mhz> PriceChild: done
<PriceChild> mhz: done
<mhz> PriceChild: thanks a lot!
 * jpatrick wonders why ubuntu/member/moinmoin.fan.mhz couldn't have been done
<erUSUL> jpatrick: hi! is botijo still M.I.A. ? ;P
<jpatrick> erUSUL: meh..
<fetova> :(
<heartsmagic> hello
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-17
<raptoid> hello everyone..
<raptoid> hello world.
<Myrtti> pör
<raptoid> pör
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> (:)
<juliux> morning
<juliux> Tm_T, did you get the package?
<Tm_T> haven't seen or heard yet, but I think I will soon danke
<juliux> hm dhl was faster in the paste
<juliux> last year it takes only 2 days from me to vorian in the us
<Tm_T> yeh, it might be the local part that gets slow
<juliux> the last tracking is still transport to finnland
<juliux> Tm_T, http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/report_popup.jsp?lang=en there you can add the tracking nummber
<juliux> Tm_T, and check the checkbox where it said international shipment
<Tm_T> heh
<juliux> Tm_T, i called dhl, they said it will be delivered until next wednesday
<Tm_T> great
<juliux> they only know that it is not longer in germany;)
<Tm_T> I'm heading to release party prolly in wednesday so, getting close but in time
<juliux> welcome to german post;)
<mk8> Hi to all ... anyone know where find the package xulrunner-xpcom or equivalent? Thanks in advance ... :)
<juliux> mk8, normal ubuntu is in #ubuntu
<juliux> mk8, but to answer your question search on packages.ubuntu.com
<mk8> Thanks juliux, sorry ... :)
<heartsmagic> hello
<raptoid> hello
<erUSUL> heartsmagic: raptoid hi
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-18
<darthanubis> can someone update #ubuntu+1's topic to include this info from this announcment?
<darthanubis> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-April/000419.html
<darthanubis> they are killing us with RC request every other line :-P
<no0tic> hi gionnyboss
<gionnyboss> hi
<no0tic> Seveas, gionnyboss is an italian op, very skillful in python and C/C++ coding, and he would like to help in ubuntu-bots development
<Nafallo> Co-Location Sever Cabinets (2)
<Nafallo> that IS a bad typo ;-)
<Nafallo> oh. wrong channel, but who cares :-P
<elkbuntu> heh, sounds promising...
<darthanubis> can someone update #ubuntu+1 topic please?
<Pici> darthanubis: to?
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<darthanubis> let the channel know the RC dropped so they can stop asking?
<darthanubis> sweet thanks!
<Pici> darthanubis: I dont believe that the announcement has been made yet.
<darthanubis> from that link, it looks like its accessible
<darthanubis> I don't know about an official announcement
<darthanubis> but it was said to be out today
<darthanubis> and there is the link with it out today?
<darthanubis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<darthanubis> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Release Candidate
<tristanbob_> nalioth, I am here
<nalioth> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<tristanbob_> nalioth, done
<tristanbob_> already member
<nalioth> what's your launchpad ID ?
<tristanbob_> https://launchpad.net/~tristanrhodes
<nalioth> please /nick tristanbob
<tristanbob> nalioth, done
<nalioth> patience  :)
<tristanbob> (cool command, I am learning)
<tristanbob> nalioth, I am in no hurry, it just may sound that way :)
<tristanbob> nalioth, and thanks for your help - you have always helped me from day one on IRC
<nalioth> EEEEK!
<nalioth> oh
<nalioth> you're welcome  :)
<tristanbob> nalioth, where does the tristanr part of my name come from?
 * nalioth has no clue  :(
<tristanbob> nalioth, hmmm - well thanks again, it looks good
<tristanbob> nalioth, :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-19
<darthanubis> bot is broken?
<Valtiel-I> why i was banned on #ubuntu-ru ???
<Valtiel-I> who know ?
<jpatrick> Valtiel-I: see: /msg ChanServ aecess #ubuntu-ru list and ask one of the ops
<heartsmagic> hello
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-20
<heartsmagic> hello
<ompaul> a well abused word that - greetings fellow earthling ;-)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-16
<m4v> anyone with uBOTu-fr access? niko?
<m4v> adr|an in ubuntu-es isn't quite happy with the support and is insulting a lot
<pakos> witam
<pakos> ouch wrong channel ;p
<pakos> sry
<mcas> hi it's me again
<mcas> i think there is still a problem with my cloak
<mcas> https://launchpad.net/~mcas
<android> nalioth: Pricey ^^
<jpds> mcas: Please make sure you've set up your nick as described in: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup .
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ops, topyli said: +1 is for testing the release
<jpds> *sigh*
<jpds> Fun.
<mcas> jpds: i don't know which part is missing
<mcas> i group my nicks, add an email, hide email logged in....
<jpds> mcas: Check: "/msg NickServ info" - if there's a grouped nick and an email - you're all set.
<erUSUL> niko: ICMP ECHO REQUEST
<jpds> erUSUL: ...
 * erUSUL XD
<Myrtti> nerds
<erUSUL> look who's talking lol
 * Myrtti blushes
<niko> erUSUL: ?
<deostroll> How do u find out the os installed?
<erUSUL> niko: uBOTu-fr seems to be not doing its job in ubuntu-es as floodbot. could you please take a look ? thanks in advance
<erUSUL> deostroll: help in #ubuntu
<jpds> Zic: ping.
<niko> erUSUL: well, i check, settings are same than other channel where he works fine
<niko> perhaps guy use 1 message / 2 seconds
<niko> some irc client do that
<niko> ( i don't want to flood the channel to test :)
<Myrtti> irssi
<niko> i don't have a way to catch these kind of flood
<niko> difficult to avoid false positive
<erUSUL> niko: i just have pasted 12 lines in the channel no reaction from the bot
<niko> ok
<erUSUL> 15:17 < niko> ( i don't want to flood the channel to test :) <<< i just did XD
<niko> i found the bug
<pakos> who's dealing here with cloaks? because on launchpad it's written to come here ;)
<niko> try again erUSUL
<erUSUL> niko: is flod detection active in #ubuntu-es-ops ?
<niko> no i don't think
<erUSUL> well another flood... XD
<niko> anyway i think the issue is that the bot was lobotomize on #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> niko: ok working again XD
<Myrtti> pakos: to get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
 * erUSUL massages his b**t
<niko> give me another one
<pakos> Myrtti: ok thx gonna check my settings, account is registered but i dont remember about other settings :)
<Myrtti> pakos: /msg nickserv info pakos
<pakos> everything seems to be fine
<erUSUL> niko: another one¿ another flood ¿?
<Myrtti> pakos: your launchpad page, please?
<pakos> https://launchpad.net/~rafalolejnik
<pakos> but there is different mail adress :P
<pakos> should i change it aswell?
<niko> erUSUL: well, give me the real message you want :)
<Myrtti> pakos: so to get an unaffiliated cloak you can now ask in #freenode
<Myrtti> if you want an ubuntu one, you need to be Ubuntu member
<Myrtti> !membership | pakos
<ubottu> pakos: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<erUSUL> niko: o i see its english... "Por favor no pegues texto en el canal; usa  http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<pakos> ubottu: ok thx :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thx :)
<pakos> oh it's bot lol
<pakos> shame on me
<jpds> No, you didn't do it right, you have to do....
<jpds> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pakos> ;)
<elky> oh goodie, french people. i need something translated, or at least, interpreted.
<niko> say, we try
<elky> niko, may i PM?
<niko> you can
<niko> erUSUL: ok i change the message
<erUSUL> niko: thanks very much. there is no hurry
<elky> niko, did you get my PMs?
<GunbladeIV> i would like to ask for ubuntu/member/ cloak. my LP is http://launchpad.net/~gunbladeiv
<Myrtti> nalioth, Pricey ^
<LjL> GunbladeIV: do you have an email address set on your nickname? that's required
<GunbladeIV> LjL, yup
<LjL> cool
<jussi01> !cloak
 * Myrtti waits for the bot to do something
<LjL> which bot?
<Myrtti> right...
<Myrtti> good point
<jussi01> oh, feck, not again
<LjL> jussi01: err, it's been down all the time
<LjL> jussi01: the process is just not running
<jussi01> on its way back
<GunbladeIV> thanks LjL , my cloaking is working..
<LjL> irc council, check #ubuntu-ast, just recently been created and added to the IRC wiki page. it's apparently the home to the Asturian team, but if so, it should be under the #ubuntu-es* hierarchy i think
<jpds> No.
<jpds> LjL: That would mean that #ubuntu-cat should be under it too.
<LjL> indeed it does
<LjL> i've never had the courage to approach the -cat guys about that when i was in the council
<jpds> ...which will probably *never* happen.
<jpds> Also the LoCo council themselves approved of the ubuntu-ast mailing list.
<jpds> boredandblogging: ^
<starcube> Please could somebody help me? I am going to build a computer and want to know which graphics card would have the best driver support within Ubuntu. Ati or Nvidia?
<LjL> starcube: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> this channel is about IRC issues
<starcube> LjL: Thanks, sorry.
<Zic> jpds: pong
<Zic> it seems to be solved, too late sorry :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-17
<m4v> bah, trolling again in u-es and no ops as always
<niko> m4v: that continue ?
<LjL> !no br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no pt is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<fabrice_sp> Hi. No logs of ubuntu-motu channel is available in irclogs.ubuntu.com since the 12th of April. Is there another place where I can find them?
<Pici> fabrice_sp: Probably not, it doesnt look like ubuntulog is in there.
<fabrice_sp> Pici, is it expected or ubuntulog just failed?
<LjL> ubuntulog had trouble, for some reason
<LjL> i really don't know the details
<LjL> but it disappeared from a few channels
<LjL> it's back into some
<Pici> LjL: !enter ?
<fabrice_sp> oh ok. yes: still not in ubuntu-motu
<LjL> Pici: are you trying to get me *more* pissed off? it's not like this is #ubuntu
<Pici> LjL: Do you know if someone poked rt about it, or bothered someone from c-sysadmins?
<Pici> LjL: sorry.
<LjL> Pici: well someone must have, i suppose, since it's now back into *this* channel, and back into #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> but i have no idea who
<Pici> Okay
<Pici> fabrice_sp: I'll look into it, if you need something specifically from that channel, I can grep my logs for it.
<fabrice_sp> Pici, that would be  great! I asked some question there this morning, and I wanted to know if someone answered them (around 8h, my time :-/ )
<fabrice_sp> it would be great if you could grep my name
<Pici> fabrice_sp: if its about subscribing motu-release about bug 320915, then no, no repsonses to your name.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320915 in keximdb "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in keximdb "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320915 in keximdb "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320915 in keximdb "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in keximdb "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 320915 in keximdb "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<LjL> ...
<Pici> ..
<LjL> they stopped... perhaps
<Pici> Well then.
<fabrice_sp> Thanks Pici !
<LjL> the bots need an ignore for each other
<Pici> Indeed.
<m4v> niko: no, not anymore, it was some guy from the debian-es channel
<m4v> anyway, I have a question..
<m4v> What are the requirements for create a new ubuntu channel? I can register it as I feel it like or there's some policy? it's a channel for the forum guys of http://www.kubuntu-es.org
<LjL> m4v: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<m4v> do I need approval for a #kubuntu-es-* channel? I guess from the spanish loco team, but I don't know who to contact.. jpds? santiago-ve?
<Pici> m4v: You're listed as founder of the #kubuntu-es channel, so you really don't need to contact anyone.
<m4v> alright Pici, LjL, thanks
<LjL> m4v: but if you're trying (and i'm just guessing) to make a #kubuntu-es-offtopic channel... please, don't. #ubuntu-es-offtopic is already unused enough
<m4v> LjL: I know what you mean, and is not my intention, the forums guys are using some unregisted channel now, i guess they can use u-es-ot just as fine, but I don't have access in that channel, is pretty unmoderated and the founder has proven to be hard to contact
<m4v> LjL: so I can't tell them to use that channel, also, they probably want the channel for they forum stuff, I have to talk with them a bit more
<m4v> their forum stuff*
<LjL> m4v, if the channel is about a specific topic - like the forum - then it's fine for it to be separate i think
<LjL> m4v: but if it's just going to be an offtopic channel, don't let things like the founder being unreachable stop you from using it
<LjL> -es-ot is almost deserted, you'd have every reason to be granted ops in it
<m4v> LjL: yes, is a channel for the forums, as for the ot, there probably be as much ot as there's in k-es, they are channels with small and tight communities after all, they won't like to switch channels whenever there's a chat
<jester-> hi
<LjL> hi
<gouki> Can I talk about ubuntu-bots project here (the one in launchpad)?
<nalioth> gouki: as opposed to #ubuntu-bots ?
<gouki> nalioth, thank you.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-18
<ubot4`> WastePotato called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-19
<m4v> niko: ping
<niko> yes
<niko> m4v: pong - you lost
<niko> s/t/e
<m4v> sorry niko, i could get a hold of an op in u-es
<m4v> sry for bugging you :)
<niko> no problem :)
<m4v> okay, now i have a problem
<m4v> in u-es-ops we have a guy what i believe is a troll under cover
<LjL> m4v: does the person not want to leave -es-ops?
<m4v> LjL: not a while ago, RoAkSoAx  had to ban a troll called agentemorcilla
<m4v> by change i was in #freenode, and I saw this
<m4v> chance*
<m4v> 13:25 <m4v> AgenteMorcilla [n=Agente@16.85-84-40.dynamic.clientes.euskaltel.es] has joined #freenode
<m4v> 13:25 <m4v> SN0WB4LL [n=SN0WB4LL@16.85-84-40.dynamic.clientes.euskaltel.es] has joined #ubuntu-es-ops
<m4v> 13:25 <m4v> <AgenteMorcilla> how can I get generic cloak?
<m4v> i believe they are the same person, so i want him to leave
<m4v> what ever excuse he has
<m4v> LjL: can we ask niko to use uBOTu-fr?
<LjL> m4v: ... you need my permission to ask niko things, now?
<m4v> niko: can you remove sn0wb4ll from u-es-ops?
<LjL> m4v: i can do it myself.
<m4v> LjL: hehe
<LjL> but he left.
<LjL> it's not needed.
<m4v> LjL: sorry for the trouble, he was suspicious anyway
<LjL> yup
<Moniker> evening all, is there a Portuguese channel?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> #ubuntu-br is a support channel
<LjL> (as well as the loco channel for brazil)
<Nafallo> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LjL> #ubuntu-pt is the loco channel for portugal
<Nafallo> \o/
<Moniker> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-19
<Gryllida> hi
<Gryllida> hello, the !proxies factoid ends with FIXME word, is this ok?
<Gryllida> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
<elky> !fixme
<elky> that is slightly odd.
<jussi> elky: ?
<jussi> !search fixme
<ubottu> Found: proxies
<jussi> ahh well
<jussi> I guess we got to fix it then...
<jussi> !-proxies
<ubottu> proxies has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-12-11 16:24:10 - last edited by Pici on 2008-10-08 19:06:56
<jussi> I blame Pici! :D
<elky> It's clearly so commonly used...
<tsimpson> !botclone > MichealH
<ubottu> MichealH, please see my private message
<MichealH> Hey guys is nit ok to create a IRC channel with the #ubuntu namespace? I want it to be #ubuntuforums-cafe to represent that part of the forums
<MichealH> Can anyone guide me?
<topyli> the ubuntuforums-* namespace is governed by the ubuntu irc council. #ubuntuforums is a core channel for the ubuntu project
<MichealH> So would it be ok
<topyli> the need for #ubuntuforums-* subchannels should be assessed by the forum staff, and they should discuss it with the irc council
<topyli> just my own quick evaluation, with my council hat loosely on
<topyli> in other words, no it is not ok to just go about creating channels in our namespace
<tsimpson> he asked if it ok to create the channel, >3 hours _after_ creating it...
<tsimpson> oh, it's dropped now
<DJones> tsimpson: Just noticed I had a message from MichealH "11:33 < MichealH> Just checked with tsimpson I cant have ubottu could you add ukbot to my channel? The channel is #ubuntuforums-cafe
<DJones> I see you've said the channels dropped anyway
<topyli> we do have documentation on creating channels, but he was too busy for me to link :(
<topyli> i should change my nick to slowtopyli so that people will give me more time
<tsimpson> yeah, he asked me "How do I add ubottu to my channel?" just before asking you
<tsimpson> my answer was simply "you can't" :)
<tsimpson> (then I went into more detail)
<topyli> that's why you rock. you get the message out up front :)
<tsimpson> seems less and less people have patience these days
<jussi> tsimpson: tell me about it
<topyli> but make it quick!
<jussi> Thing is, before creating #ubuntuforums-$anything we should be consulting the forums council
<AcePreshaw> helo
<erUSUL> AcePreshaw: hi
<AcePreshaw> :P
<AcePreshaw> soz
<AcePreshaw> :)
<erUSUL> soz? why¿?
<AcePreshaw> for the lagg
<AcePreshaw> so wats sup
<erUSUL> not much; this is a quiet channel :)
<AcePreshaw> lol
<ubot2> jussi called the ops in #ubuntu-il ()
<AcePreshaw> lol
<erUSUL> jussi enforce your irc council superpowers  ;=)
<AcePreshaw> ubot2 love u
<ubot2> Factoid 'love u' not found
<AcePreshaw> :(
<AcePreshaw> so..........................................
<vish> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<vish> hmm , what happened to the old factoid :(
<vish> ..release delayed by 1hr
<nhaines> haha :)
<vish> well , we are considering adding something similar for -artwork , a lot of people keep popping by and asking for the fonts :D
<erUSUL> XD
<vish> hmm , sent a request for a  !publicyet factoid , could someone add it :)
<vish> or if it is !outyet too would be good ;)
<nhaines> vish: say, how are those fonts coming along, anyway?
<nhaines> just kidding.  I don't want the fonts anyway, I just want some nice SVGs.
<vish> nhaines: i dont know though ;)  only the canonical folks know
<nhaines> vish: sure, I was just teasing.  I'm following along too.  A little annoyed, but I try to be annoyed at the right people.  ;)
<vish> nhaines: nearly once every two days someone asks about the fonts..and they wont be released any time soon , will take more than a month or 2
<nhaines> vish: oh, I thought they'd be available at launch.  :(  Well, I know t he *full* font won't be available until maverick is out.
<vish> nhaines: definitely for sure not before or at the time of Lucid
<nhaines> vish: the font itself is highly overrated.  I don't think anyone realizes it's ujst "ubnt" and now with extra "k".  :)
<vish> nhaines: well , the loco and other teams have a wide range of letters and they want for those as well ;)
<nhaines> vish: sure, well, that'll take more time.  ;)
<nhaines> I wish it had been announced more prominently than sabdfl's blog.
<h00k> nhaines: where did you see that the full font won't be out until MM?
<nhaines> h00k: at markshuttleworth.org, i think it was.
<vish> nhaines: i wonder who can be a more prominent figure than sabdfl ;)
<h00k> nhaines: ah, it says 'widely used in 10.10' but doesn't say it'll be released them
<h00k> nhaines: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/308
<vish> h00k: well , not any time soon either , the main fonts arent even the final
<vish> they can change they are still WIPs
<h00k> vish: not yet! I wonder if it'll get added
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-20
<m4v> isidro1 seems to not have much patience...
<Tm_T> hi all
<Ddorda> does anyone know how to attach an image to a wiki page?
<IdleOne> Ddorda: you can upload the image using the attachment link and then {{attachment:FILENAME.JPG}}
<Ddorda> IdleOne: just found it thanks a lot :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Kangarooo> hello in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList/ is written Please make sure you are connected to irc.freenode.net .... why then there is clone server irc.ubuntu.com ?
<Pici> Kangarooo: irc.ubuntu.com is the same thing as irc.freenode.net
<Pici> technically, its a CNAME to chat.freenode.net
<Kangarooo> Pici: yes i know so whats the reason for making this CNAME (clonename?)
<Kangarooo> so its easyr to remember i could say as one reason
<Pici> Kangarooo: to make things easier for users.  Plus if we ever wanted to change which IRC network hosted our channels, we could just change our DNS entry.  Not that we're going to be doing that though.
<Kangarooo> easyr to rember where to find ubuntu comunity. any other reasons?
<Kangarooo> well then in that page shpould be changed Please make sure you are connected to irc.freenode.net server  to irc.ubuntu.com
<Kangarooo> or is there reason why not?
<Pici> Well, the IRC network is still freenode's.
<Kangarooo> yes so why should there be irc.freenode.com if irc.ubuntu.com is made so it would be easyr to remember and if dns changing happens and someone read in that page irc.freenode.com and settings are saved as that and he joins and noones there. so to awoid that shouldnt that be changed in wiki?
<jpds> Kangarooo: irc.ubuntu.com purely exists so that default settings don't break horribly if we switch to a different network.
<Kangarooo> jpds: so if my settings are irc.ubuntu.com and dns changing to another server happens ill be on new server irc.examplenode.net thrue irc.ubuntuc.om since my settings are like that and all will be working for me. but not for thouse who are on irc.freenode.net couse they will still be in old server. so that will split people. some stay on old some auto placed in new. so both see something happened- half of people lost for both.
<Kangarooo> i hope my messege wasnt cut off.
<Kangarooo> so if that dns happens then only ubuntu related channels will be copied to new hoster? if i understand correctly now host is irc.freenode.net
<Pici> Kangarooo: It is very unlikely that we will ever be moving to a new irc network.
<Kangarooo> also that shouldnt be happening becouse many open source projects are in irc.freenode.com
<Kangarooo> so irc.ubuntu.com reason about dns isnt ever gonna be used
<Pici> Correct.. I think.
<Kangarooo> so then all info about irc.ubuntu.com should be removed. 2 servers also makes  confusion
<persia> Um, let's not change this.
<persia> There is a historical precedent of debian using irc.debian.org: at one point there was indeed a need to change networks, and those folk that connected to freenode were usually knowledgeable enough to know about the change, and those folk that connected to irc.debian.org didn't need to know.
<persia> I certainly hope that there is no reason in the future to change from freenode, but we can't know the future.
<Kangarooo> either one or other server. why 2 if dns change wont happen?
<Kangarooo> ah ok so if it will happen then all wiki should be irc.ubuntu.com
<Kangarooo> freenode might be removed as everything changes. but freenode wont be removed while there will be canonical ans it will be while ubuntu is. and ubuntu will be couse users count grows.
<Kangarooo> couse canonical supports freenode
<Kangarooo> if dns change to another server happens then only ubuntu channels will be copied to new server right?
<Kangarooo> and old will be removed deleter or made inacesible with topic:"change to irc.ubuntu.com"
<Pici> Yes, but like I said, there is very little chance that we would move off of freenode.
<Kangarooo> so irc.ubuntu.com then is totaly useles
<Kangarooo> it would be better since its made then its made usefull by putting it everywhere but its not everywhere so confusion problem will exist
<Kangarooo> if i remember correct then i have seen irc.ubuntu.com only in xchat as default server and pidgin as default irc server. nowhere else. and some lists couse when problem occured in mentioned programms then server is also mentioned. is there any other places where irc.ubuntu.com is mentioned?
<Kangarooo> by making this irc.ubuntu.com it gives feeling that ubuntu has its own server. thats a plus but only if its advertised in more wikis
<Pici> I don't think that there is a confusion problem.  When you connect to irc.ubuntu.com it says you're connecting to freenode.
<Kangarooo> really? i have never read thouse connecting lines. does everyone always read that?
<Kangarooo> i always close immediatly. ive found that in xchat and irssi theres even plugins that dont show that up
<Kangarooo> when started using ubuntu ive connected to freenode then once in xchat i tryd what is irc.ubuntu.com couse it was default.
<Kangarooo> alrighty then ill post to programms who has irc.ubuntu.com as default server to remove that since thouse are only places where its advertised.
<Pici> Kangarooo: What?  Nothing needs to be changed.
<Kangarooo> is there a reason?
<Pici> Is there a reason to change it?
<Pici> All of the IRC clients in Ubuntu should be using irc.ubuntu.com port 8001 as their default settings.
<Kangarooo> why? also then why is in wiki nowhere irc.ubuntu.com mentioned? only irc.freenode.com so in wiki theres no proof irc.ubuntu.com has any relation to ubuntu other then name. maybe its fake nem
<Kangarooo> of course we know its not but users wont know that. why not remove confusion? mention same server in wiki and in programms
 * ikonia offers assistance
<m4v> there's chat.freenode.net and irc.freenode.net is that confusing too?
<ikonia> I'm failing to understand that actual "problem"
<ikonia> could someone simplfiy the problem
 * gnomefreak thought irc.ubuntu* used irc.freenode
<ikonia> it is
<Pici> it does.
<ikonia> it's just a cname
<Kangarooo> 2 servers. (now someone told me theres actually 3- irc.freenode.net also forwards but to chat.freenode.net). both do the same. or doesnt? does irc.ubuntu.co does more? since we know freenode wont go away couse its supported theres no need to put just cname in programms
<gnomefreak> maybe we should add it to the wiki?
<ikonia> no-where is irc.ubuntu.com referenced though
<ikonia> so I'm not seeing a problem
<Kangarooo> Yes thats why im talking about. lets add only one server to all wikis about irc and ubuntu
<m4v> Kangarooo: a cname isn't a server
<m4v> there's only freenode's servers
<Kangarooo> but cname in order to work needs server?
 * gnomefreak not real sure what problem is i guess. maybe make a note on the wiki but i dont see why we should list all
<tsimpson> if you don't like "irc.ubuntu.com", don't use it
<h00k> I'm not following, either
<gnomefreak> the name of the server should not matter since they all use irc.freenode*
<Kangarooo> for all these reasons why something is made and what doesnt has reasons why its made. solution anyway would be everywhere (in wikis, in programms installed in ubuntu) putting only one server name
<ikonia> the cname is used so that if anything changes, eg: ubuntu leaves freenodes servers ,just the cname changes
<gnomefreak> IIRC its just the GUI clients that use it by default, i dont recall irssi using it but i have made alot of changes in the past few years
<Kangarooo> ikonia: will ever ubuntu leave freenode since canonical supports freenode?
<tsimpson> no one can answer that
<tsimpson> it's not impossible, but not likely
<k1l> Kangarooo: u never know :))
<ikonia> Kangarooo: maybe
<gnomefreak> debian left and at the same time we(CC) iirc decided to stay on freenode
<ikonia> or maybe it starts it's own network
<ikonia> maybe irc.ubuntu.com gets geographic support
<ikonia> that's why it's there
<tsimpson> isn't abstraction fun :)
<gnomefreak> what wiki are we talking about anyway?
<gnomefreak> name all seems redundant to me, but hey thats me ;)
<Kangarooo> well then lets change in ubuntu wikis "irc.freenode.net" to "irc.ubuntu.com" that will also be for people easyr to remember and everyone will think irc.ubuntu.com has irc server. but that will later make another problem for user who already use freenode but will see in wikis irc.ubuntu.com. they will go with the same nick they use everywhere and will then understand (after their time beeing wasted) that thats the same server and they just needed to joind 
<k1l> i think his point is that most clients use irc.ubuntu.com per default and the wiki (where ever it is) mentions irc.freenode.net
<tsimpson> why, all the channels mentioned don't exist anywhere other than on freenode
<tsimpson> so, you should make sure you're connected to freenode in particular if you want to access those listed channels
<k1l> at least if u connect u get the freenode MOTD Kangarooo
<gnomefreak> do we have to name all freenode servers that they give you when you log in/start irc client?
<gnomefreak> wolfe.freenode.net (Manchester, England) is assigned to me and im in US
<Kangarooo> k1l: ive never met anyone who reads chanserv and other serv. and user also comes to irc to get support and not read someserv
<h00k> 'reads chanserv' ?
<m4v> we have never met anyone with the problem you describe either
<Kangarooo> couse they left and never came back couse that was obstacle for them
<tsimpson> if we ever move away from freendoe, then we should change "irc.freenode.net" to "irc.ubuntu.com". but as we _do_ use freenode, and will do for the foreseeable future, I see no real point in searching out all mention of it in the wiki and changing it to "irc.ubuntu.com"
<Kangarooo> thouse who had this problem could even come to #ubuntu-irc couse they wanted only to get #ubuntu
<m4v> how can irc.ubuntu.com be an obstacle? it connects to freenode...
<gnomefreak> xchat connects you to #ubuntu by default. that is too much of an obsticale for people to get help from #ubuntu?
<tsimpson> it's just extra work and quite pointless
<gnomefreak> other than smuxi al GUI clients drop you in #ubuntu if from our repos
<gnomefreak> s/al/all
<tsimpson> or #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> right
<Kangarooo> so as i already said at least 2 times solution is one server name everywhere. in wikis and in ubuntu irc programms
<gnomefreak> we dont have domain under the packaging/packages decide
<tsimpson> as I have said, there is no point in doing all that work
<gnomefreak> of course some of us minght but point stand
<Kangarooo> can anyone confirm whats default server in xchat in ubuntu? in pidgin its irc.ubuntu.com . changing that to irc.freenode.net is less work
<gnomefreak> irc.ubuntu.net IIRC
<tsimpson> why is changing it to "irc.freenode.net" less work?
<k1l> Kangarooo: y change it? wouldnt that confuse user too?
<Kangarooo> couse then its only 2 programms pidgin and xchat
<gnomefreak> we would have to re-package all clients that is a load of work for something this trival
<Kangarooo> k1l: no couse then everywhere will be irc.freenode.net
<tsimpson> but why should it be changed? that's _extra_ work
<k1l> "hey where im now? last day i was at ubuntu servers."
<gnomefreak> xchat-gnome and all other except smuxi IIRC (GUI) not sure if text based do same
<tsimpson> the user who just wants support doesn't care if it irc.freenode.net or irc.ubuntu.com, the other users know what a MOTD is and how to read it
<gnomefreak> lets say we have to repackage 3 clients we would not be able to just push it to servers anyway since it is not a security issue
<Kangarooo> gnomefreak: that can be done with next solution. also as i remember 2 month ago happened example packaging in ubuntu-learning how to change one line and package. that was 5min
<Kangarooo> gnomefreak: also that is not necesery to do it now but on next packaging when some other issue is changed also
<gnomefreak> Kangarooo: less that 5 minutses to change line another 30+ to build it and get it in archive or worse yet we have to make other changes
<gnomefreak> Kangarooo: we can not change that without approval by archive admin as i recall (for only this change)
<tsimpson> changing the default server is pointless, it'll still connect here, pointless...
<k1l> and why change it to freenode.net and not change the wiki to irc.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> agreed
<k1l> at least its ubuntu, so it would be nice to have the ubuntu name in the server name :)
<gnomefreak> if you think you can change it feel free to package it and push it to our PPA but still pointless
 * gnomefreak was thinking maybe rename wiki/ubuntu to wiki/ubuntu/community but it seems we did that already
<Kangarooo> tsimpson: if user is in freenode and sees in wiki the same server he just connects to channel. and now in ubuntu pidgin and xchat default is irc.ubuntu.com . what is that? why is that there if in wiki is it not mentioned? only i now know what is that couse today i found out.
<gnomefreak> connect through irc.freenode.net irc.ubuntu.net will still connect you to a different server. hint read /whois Kangarooo
<tsimpson> irc.ubuntu.com == irc.freenode.net == irc.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> it matters not
<Kangarooo> also irc.freenode.net connects to chat.freenode.net someone told me 1/2 h ago
 * k1l votes for make a hint in wiki
<jpds> Kangarooo: Yes.
<tsimpson> yes, and?
<gnomefreak> the name doesnt stay the same as freenode uses servers all around the world, distance doesn5t matter either
<gnomefreak> its the other way around IIRC
<jpds> irc.freenode.net.   56965   IN   CNAME   chat.freenode.net.
<Kangarooo> tsimpson: im just bringin more facts
<gnomefreak> sorry i havent read that many lines of scrolling junk in a long time
<persia> Kangarooo: So, why do you want to change this?  You've spent a couple hours talking about this, but it's not clear to me that there's any benefit to changing anything.  Is something particularly confusing?  Do you fear some specific event?
<gnomefreak> wait a minute at least in xchat/xchat-gnome you can easily change the servers since they are both listed in server area
<gnomefreak> just click once :(
<gnomefreak> Kangarooo: cant you edit a wiki?
<gnomefreak> LP account == wiki rights
<gnomefreak> feel free to change that one section but dont go edit crazy
 * gnomefreak wonders why the wiki is a secret
<Kangarooo> persia: since irc.ubuntu.com as cname so to change server if freenode dies isnt needed as freenode wont die couse its sponsored by canonical and canonical wont die since number of ubuntu users is growing im not afraid that that by connecting to irc.freenode.net i wont be able to get support couse that will never happen.
<Kangarooo> persia: i want to change that so everywhere is only one servername listed.
<persia> Yes, but why?
<gnomefreak> Kangarooo: thats insane since it doesnt stay irc.*
<persia> There's all sorts of reasons why it doesn't matter (which you've listed well)
<persia> But why *does* it matter that there be one (and only one) way listed to connect when lots of ways work?
<gnomefreak> wolfe.freenode.net may die but freenode wont die
<persia> If there are confused users, or if there are problems, those need fixing.
<Kangarooo> gnomefreak: yes but to find why is irc.ubuntu.com needed since it does the same i came first here to know. either all to irc.ubuntu.com either all to irc.freenode.net
<persia> But if everything works, why not leave it alone?
<tsimpson> it's there because it's a good thing to have it
<k1l> Kangarooo: so for ur wish u want to confuse the growing number of users with this change of servers?
<gnomefreak> can anyone use /whois and see irc.freenode.net irc.ubuntu.net or chat.freenode.net
<m4v> gnomefreak: it won't show ubuntu.org
<m4v> is always servername.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> it wont show anything except the server you connected to so why should the cname be changed
<gnomefreak> its a random server you connect to well anyone that is working
<Kangarooo> persia: if some user uses freenode and now want to try ubuntu he finds in wiki theres irc.ubuntu.com he a.) disconects makes newserver with same nick and never know he is on same server. gets info logs off. b.) makes new server connects with same name finds his name is used b1.) register new nick b2.) finds out thats the same server
<gnomefreak> maybe he/she should install a client we provide that wont be an issue
<persia> Kangarooo: Aha!  That's a reasonable scenario.
<m4v> but that's a user problem
<persia> Kangarooo: But surely the right solution for that is to better expose the server notice on connect to users, so they can see it *is* the same network, rather than fiddle with DNS settings.
<m4v> the user didn't understand that irc.ubuntu.com is the same that chat.freenode.net and irc.freenode.net
<persia> Any change to DNS is definitely going to result in some users not being able to connect at all.
<m4v> you can make everything foolproof
<k1l> Kangarooo: there is a MOTD
<tsimpson> if you want to edit the wiki, go for it. if you want to supply patches to the IRC clients, go for it. if you want to email canonical requesting they remove irc.ubuntu.com from their DNS records, go for it
<gnomefreak> most clients let you connect to multiple servers at same time you can use same nick on both. i connect to mozilla.org debian.* and freenode* i use same nick for all
<tsimpson> but don't expect much
<k1l> the beginner user wont change server at all. the experienced user will hab a look in server window
<m4v> err, T meant you can't!
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: have you seen this wiki?
<Kangarooo> persia: also strange is why in ubuntu im programms default irc server is irc.ubuntu.com but in wiki mentioned irc.freenode.net. sooner or later someone will still bring this up until that is changed. or even change to irc.ubuntu.com all wikis as i wanted and would be liked if i havend found out that for cname irc.ubuntu.com reason to change dns wont happen
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: the only page I see mentioned is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<persia> Kangarooo: changing DNS is dangerous.  If you want to change the wiki: it's a wiki.  Edit it :)
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: you are the first, and we've used freenode for years and almost always mentioned freenode on the wiki/documentation pages
<persia> Kangarooo: That said, *if* you edit the wiki, it would be nice to mention that irc.ubuntu.com points to the freenode IRC network, as the freenode folks deserve credit for providing such a wonderful service.
<gnomefreak> i dont see server mentioned and im sure that wiki doesnt list all ubuntu channels
<gnomefreak> There are many real-time discussion channels for the Ubuntu community via the freenode IRC service.
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: at the top "Please make sure you are connected to irc.freenode.net server (port 6665, 6666, 6667, 7000, 7070, 8000, 8001, or 8002) in your IRC client"
<gnomefreak> thats it
<gnomefreak> ah
<Kangarooo> persia: now i want to change programm default settings since in wiki all is correct and irc.ubuntu.com only does cname and nothing more.
<tsimpson> in bold ;)
<persia> Kangarooo: Then file lots of bugs, and wait 5 years.
<persia> Kangarooo: Because of how the software is supported, it's lots easier to change the wiki than change the defaults.
<Kangarooo> so in wiki all is ok. irc.freenode.net also is cname to chat.freenode.com but that is easyr to remember and most users recognize that
<gnomefreak> i can provide patches or even fix it but im sure it wont be accepted until at least 2015
<k1l> Kangarooo: why not make a hint in wiki?
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: irc.ubuntu.com will not go away,  even if you convinced _us_, we don't control it
<ikonia> oh my word, are we still discussing this
<gnomefreak> its a minor change and most people will need more than just that change to push it
<persia> Kangarooo: Really, the best solution is to restrict to wiki edits.  Changing all the software is far too complicated.
<gnomefreak> ikonia: :)
<m4v> Kangarooo: you're assuming things about "the users2, where is the proof that all you say do actually happens?
<gnomefreak> maybe this is a staff+community council issue
<persia> No.
<m4v> I never heard of anyone getting confused over this
<erUSUL> ikonia: hey it helps with "the text seen on this channel" monthly mean ;)
<Kangarooo> k1l: about that you can also use irc.ubuntu.com? thats not good solution. also in ubuntu.com support irc that then need to be put and that wont look nice. use just one and thats it
<persia> As far as the client configurations go, this is essentially unfixable in a reasonable timeframe.  The DNS is unfixable for the same reasons.  The wiki changes are trivial, and can be made if desired.
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: there's no point in discussing this further, you've made your points and we have made ours
<tsimpson> we disagree
<persia> Kangarooo: Consider that nobody here *can* change the clients or DNS settings.  Even if everyone agreed with you, it simply can't be fixed.
<k1l> Kangarooo: i do use irc.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> personally i think not all ports are listed there. wikis are not perfect but give you an overview since there are too many varibles
<txwikinger> lets hope ipv6 will never be used.. that shall confused everybody entirely :D
<persia> Kangarooo: I agree you may have found a point of confusion, but please, if you're sure, just edit the wiki to reference irc.ubuntu.com and credit freenode for providing that network.  More discussion cannot change the unfixable nature of the issue.
<Kangarooo> tsimpson: no irc.ubuntu.com dont need to go away. couse of default settings to im programms for irc now it needs to be couse many now use irc.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> more breakage than confusion and worth anyway
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with the wiki as it currently stands
<tsimpson> changing it would be purely cosmetic
<ikonia> I'm failing to see the isue/confusion
<tsimpson> anyway, I think this discussion has gone on long enough
<tsimpson> we clearly do not agree
<m4v> I use irc.m4v.com.ar!
<gnomefreak> epiphany+wiki is broken/jumbled/overlapping bottons
<Kangarooo> m4v: its assumed by logic by my experience and how i would look for solution. i generated in brains all possibilities.
<ikonia> you're looking for a solution tfor a non existnt problem
 * gnomefreak cant log in the login/register is hidden behind "titles" and "text" buttons
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=login
<m4v> Kangarooo: and still we fail to see the problem you describe
 * persia sees the problem, but believes it to be completely unfixable.
<gnomefreak> ah ha
<Kangarooo> m4v: you may not heard couse of this obstacle noone has came to channel where are you. for example to come to this channel user needs to know this channel. since only new user experience this problem and he experience only couse he came to server to find solution he goes away. he doesnt know about all channels and where to adress this.
<gnomefreak> ok seems likely epiphany is not a shipable browser atm its only in epiphany that i get the overlapping
<gnomefreak> that is 5 broken browsers so far
<m4v> Kangarooo: and you do see it?
<m4v> note that I'm not just in this channel
<Kangarooo> k1l: i also use irc.ubuntu.com couse its default in pidgin in ubuntu for irc settings and after i tryd what this irc.ubuntu.com is and found that its the same freenode im also using this.
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: if you think the packages should use another server, file bugs. if you think the wiki should be edited, edit it
<persia> gnomefreak: works fine for me :)
<gnomefreak> persia: epiphany?
<persia> gnomefreak: Yep.
<gnomefreak> we gropped gecko from epiphany right?
<Kangarooo> ikonia: yes since irc.ubuntu.com doesnt need to be put in wiki since it has no use other then just cname it of course shouldnt be in wiki. but also it shouldnt be in programms. yes theres no problem in wiki also couse cname irc.freenode.net is reconizable more than chat.freenode.net
<m4v> I will drop the issue, I do believe as well that there's nothing else to add and that we won't reach an agreement
<Kangarooo> tsimpson: you didnt say for what "we" dont agree
<persia> gnomefreak: I think so, but I haven't checked recently.  I use webkit.  I also think we're getting off-topic for this channel :)
<gnomefreak> lol galeongive me a myportal error
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: that is is an issue that requires fixing
<gnomefreak> persia: we are
<Kangarooo> tsimpson: i proposed 2 solutions
<Tm_T> hi kids
<tsimpson> really, I think we've gone over this enough now
<Kangarooo> m4v: if u read all then u wont ask. problem at first was theres 2 servers witch do the same. we found out theres no need for 2 couse irc.ubuntu.com isnt mentioned anywhere but ubuntu im programms and its just cname in case dns will be changed and that wont happen couse its (someone said) dangerous and also ubuntu wont move away from freenode couse canonical supports freenode.
<Kangarooo>  so only left and correct solution is changing default irc settings in ubuntu im programms from irc.ubuntuc.com to irc.freenode.net
<persia> Kangarooo: As I said before, that would take more than 5 years.  Are you really sure it's worth it?
<m4v> no, *you* found out there's no need, there isn't any "we" in what so said.
<Kangarooo> persia: yes u said that. but why so long?
<m4v> s/so/you/
<tsimpson> LTS
<persia> Kangarooo: It's past release freeze for 10.04, which will be supported until April 2015.
<persia> and that class of change doesn't qualify for a post-release update.
<Kangarooo> persia: in ubuntu-learning 2month ago example removing one line and packaging was 5min.
<persia> Yep.
<persia> It would take about that long (per client) to change for 10.10
<k1l> Kangarooo: changing the wiki and making a hint there would be the most u can get NOW
<persia> But since some users would still be on 10.04 until 2015, it doesn't change the state of things.
<Kangarooo> m4v: we found couse noone said what is need
<Pici> I still fail to see why this needs to be changed.
<gnomefreak> fix it push it to your PPA and you will never have to worry about it again ;) be back in a bit smoke time
<Kangarooo> Pici: you can read all or ask what exacly makes u fail to see that? changing default wont change connecting to server. youll still be in channels u were. its just one line - name of cname server witch does the same
<Pici> Kangarooo: Oh, since its the same, then we don't need to change anything.
<tsimpson> we have gone over this and over this and over this again
<persia> There's already been *hours* of discussion as to whether this needs changing or not.  Let's please not rehash.
<persia> The fact that we *can't* change it sensibly trumps whether it might be nice.
<persia> Some users could conceivably be confused: surely that means that we ought look to specifically what documentation may be confusing, and attempt to address that.
<Pici> persia: sorry, I was afk for a while.
<persia> If nobody else, Kangarooo is an example of a confused user.
<persia> Pici: Whilst you were away, we repeated ourselves a lot :)
<Pici> yay
<Kangarooo> ok thx all. finally all is clear so no more confusion and just productive connecting when this is done. any other questions after 30min i have to go to another chanel and ive been here for 3h already. fun to talk :)
<persia> Kangarooo: Thanks.  If you find anywhere else in the documentaiton that is confusing, I'd recommend working withthe ubuntu-docs team to try to help make it clear.  Most of the time things like this are really hard to change in software, because of the support timeframes.
<Kangarooo> persia: i asked there they silent. so im taking all in my own hands
<persia> Kangarooo: Makes sense.  Sometimes it's good to ask others to get a clear picture, and then send a summary to a mailing list once the specifics of the confusion are understood.
<persia> Most importantly, it's best to try to avoid raising disagreement, by discussing how to improve things, rather than starting from how things must change.
<erUSUL> !preinstalled
<ubottu> Looking for a system with Ubuntu preinstalled? ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<erUSUL> jussi: ^^ utf-8 failure
<jussi> !no, preinstalled is <reply>Looking for a system with Ubuntu preinstalled? see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> :)
<erUSUL> tyvm jussi
<jussi> no probs
<vish> hmm , seems jussi lost his binaries :(
<jussi> vish: lol, yeah
<m4v> uhm, testpilot send me a weird ctcp
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-21
<AcePreshaw> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ikonia> please stop that
<m4v> AcePreshaw: err, don't do that
<AcePreshaw> soz
<AcePreshaw> m4v: soz
<m4v> I had to look up what soz means
<topyli> it means "i'm too lazy to apologize properly but too polite to say nothing" :)
<m4v> 3 letters do say a lot
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-22
<vish> hmm , how do i apply for being an OP in -artwork?
<IdleOne> vish: go to the LP team page
<IdleOne> for -artwork of course
 * vish searches
<nhandler> vish: It isn't a core channel right now, so someone with +f in #ubuntu-artwork would need to add you
<vish> whaaat... it is a core..? weird..
<vish> nhandler: thanks will do that.. :)
<vish> nhandler: how do i find the folks with +f ? rather what command?
<vish> earlier ... isnt*
<Pici> vish: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-artwork list
 * vish tires
<vish> argh! tries*   bad day for irc :s
<topyli> we need shorter commands for vish
<vish> ;p
<IdleOne> /cs access #insert_appropriate_channel-name_here list works
<IdleOne> my example fails at being shorter
<vish> yup , got it , the bad was regarding the spelling mistakes ;)
<IdleOne> free node need to implement a typonese module
<IdleOne> freenode also
<vish> hmm looks like the channel went pretty much unmaintained for a long time :(
<vish> MMA isnt coming here any more and I'm not even sure who jdub is and I'v been on the channel nearly 24x7 for nearly 1yr
<Pici> vish: Why do you think the channel needs more ops?
<topyli> heh, i wouldn't count on jdub for irc operator duties these days
<vish> Pici: none of the listed come there anymore..
<vish> kwwii is the only one there and he also doesnt have a +f
<Pici> vish: Even kwwii?
<vish> :)
<Pici> vish: let me talk to the rest of the ircc about it.
<vish> Pici: thanks .. :)
<IdleOne> christel also has +f you could ask her I guess
<IdleOne> but Pici is on the job now :)
<vish> IdleOne: yup , just did , they sent me back here :)
<ersoy> hello, Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: Yes, how can i get ubuntu/members/nick ? thanks
<erUSUL> yo have to be member
<erUSUL> !member | ersoy
<ubottu> ersoy: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-23
<Tm_T> moin
<erUSUL> !google
<uBOTu-fr> erUSUL: (google <search> [--{safesearch,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --safesearch accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Tm_T> erm
<vish> Pici: hi... any news on the -artwork channel?
<maco> why do the two bots behave differently?
<Tm_T> maco: because the other one is not ubottu
<maco> ok... why does uBOTu-fr speak english?
<erUSUL> maco: suppybot does. is a help message from the google plugin
<erUSUL> afaics
<Tm_T> niko: is that your bot? (maintainer should be mentioned somewhere where whois can show it IMO)
<erUSUL> yes is niko's bot; quite usefull;
 * erUSUL thanks niko
<hsly> Hi all
<erUSUL> hi
<hsly> Forgive for my not so good English. Advise the distribution kit linux for the old computer
<guntbert> hsly: this is no support channel - try to ask in ##linux please
<hsly> I am engaged in distribution linux in the city and very often there are computers with cpu <700Mhz and <128Mb RAM
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-24
<Ddorda> I want to make my ubuntu into a media center, any preferred media center? Im not sure what's the best
<bazhang> Ddorda, try in #ubuntu please
<Ddorda> bazhang: you're right. sorry
<topyli> nobody knows what's "the best" anyway :)
<erUSUL> Tina Turner knows. "You are simply the Best" i allways thought the song refers to me XXDD
<vish> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vish> Ddorda: ^  :D
<Ddorda> vish: cool stuff you've got there :D
<IdleOne> Ddorda: Not claiming this is the best way but http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<Ddorda> IdleOne: thanksv :)
<IdleOne> Ddorda: there is also MediaTomb in the repos you can take a look at
<IdleOne> and you are welcome
<Ddorda> IdleOne: Ill have a look. thanks again :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<sheats> Hi!   I have a little project I've been working on: http://ircanswers.com/  I have been logging content in #ubuntu for a month or so http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/ but just realized today that I need to get permission to do so first.
<sheats> Who can I contact to ask permission?
<IdleOne> sheats: the IRC council
<IdleOne> Ubuntu IRC council that is
<sheats> IdleOne: how do I contact them?
<IdleOne> mailing list, looking for a link gimme a minute
<IdleOne> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc I believe is correct
<marienz> sheats: hi there
<sheats> hi
<sheats> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> yup
<sheats> marienz: are you the one who emailed me?
<marienz> sheats: if you've reconfigured your bot to only join channels you've got permission for I'll unban it network-wide.
<marienz> yes, that was me
<sheats> yup, it's done
<sheats> sorry about that -- like i said, i didn't realize it was a policy
<marienz> sheats: done, thanks for cooperating :)
<IdleOne> sheats: Still need to get permission from IRCC
<IdleOne> :)
<sheats> yup, will do
<IdleOne> ok.
<sheats> IdleOne: do you know if there are any conditions or reasons they may allow or reject?
<IdleOne> sheats: I won't presume to speak for them
<sheats> IdleOne: ok, np
<IdleOne> I know that they are aware of the situation
<IdleOne> now it is between you and them :)
<marienz> sheats: see also http://blog.freenode.net/2007/12/more-blogging-about-logging/ , this is a bit deja-vu-like for some of us
<marienz> sheats: and http://blog.freenode.net/2007/12/blogging-about-logging/ preceding it
<sheats> ah, ok -- thanks
<IdleOne> catchy title for a blog post
<IdleOne> rhymes and I like that
<IdleOne> :)
<sheats> guess I should have done a little more research on the idea :)
<IdleOne> sheats: I think the issue is more what is going to be done with the content and is Ubuntu ok with that.
<erUSUL> good now i can have fun looking for myself in irseek
<IdleOne> also having a logbot in the channel not knowing about it
<sheats> yup, it makes sense
<sheats> one thing i've done and will do a better job at is masking the nicknames
<sheats> my only goal is to get good content out there so when i search for a question that has already been answered i'll find it
<sheats> like stackoverflow.com
<marienz> sheats: if I were you I'd try to offer services back to the channels you index, like a way to conveniently link to certain answers from irc
<marienz> sheats: many channels already run a factoid bot to cover frequently answered questions, this would be similar.
<erUSUL> marienz: sheats if irseek were allowed i do not see why yours wouldn't ...
<m4v> irseek is allowed?
<nhandler> m4v: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/IRSeekDiscussion
<sheats> marienz: yes, for sure -- i had thought of that and think that's a great idea
<erUSUL> back in the day it was allowed
 * erUSUL was already around here that "back in the day" ;)
<nhandler> IdleOne: FYI, the IRC Council ML is irc-council@   (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/irc-council)
<IdleOne> nhandler: thanks
<IdleOne> sheats: read what nhandler just said
<sheats> IdleOne: thanks
<trinikrono> hey can you guys check out for me #ubuntu-tt i made it and wanted to make sure everything is okay with it, i cant change the topic.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-25
<trinikrono> Thanks guys for your help also i would like to introduce the trinidad and tobago loco team room #ubuntu-tt
<IdleOne> trinikrono: Congrats!
<jussi> REMINDER: Ubuntu IRCC Meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<arand> Are these meetings public for listen-in?
<persia> Of course :)
<arand> Just making sure :)
<persia> You can even participate if you like, although it's not best to be even slightly disruptive in an IRC ops meeting held on IRC :)
<persia> (or worse, IRC Ops governance council)
<arand> Yea, I guessed that...
<arand> It appears the !chat factoid still refers to pidgin... And I assume it should at least mention empathy as it's the new default..
<topyli> arand, thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-19
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<LjL> JanC: thanks
<JanC> LjL: did somebody contact you?
<LjL> JanC: yes, exalt in #ubuntu-ops
<JanC> I wasn't around when they trolled  :-(
<JanC> seems like they are going to try again...
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-21
<lubotu1> syrinx_ called the ops in #ubuntu-us-ri ()
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-23
<ElWuilMeR> Good day, my English is not good, I wanted to know how I can get on irc layer of ubuntu/members
<rww> ElWuilMeR: ubuntu/member/* cloaks are given on request to Ubuntu Members.
<rww> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ElWuilMeR> rww If you are, 21 got the membership: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<mkv> ElWuilMeR: cuál es tu cuenta en launchpad?
<rww> ah, https://launchpad.net/~elwuilmer
<ElWuilMeR> mkv, rww si https://launchpad.net/~elwuilmer
<mkv> ah, ok, eres miembro entonces :)
<rww> tsimpson, elky: ^^^
<ElWuilMeR> mkv, si desde el 21 :D y estoy buscando para aplicar los beneficios
<elky> am i listed as a GC again?
<mkv> ElWuilMeR: hay que pedir al IRCC que te autorice el cloak, puede tardar un tiempo, así que se paciente :)
<rww> elky: I'll facepalm if you're not.
<elky> rww, i dunno, it took them 6 months to get me off it after my first ircc stint
<rww> mkv: thanks, btw :)
<rww> elky: maybe we should poke Pici then >.>
<ElWuilMeR> mkv, tengo que enviar un correo a alguien.? o es un proceso automático.? Lei que debo esperar 48 horas
<elky> I do the magic handwavy thing if any staff is looking and i am a GC, but otherwise we wait.
<ElWuilMeR> Aproximadamente.
<mkv> ElWuilMeR: no ya está, ya diste toda la información necesaria.
<ElWuilMeR> mkv, muy bien, gracias por la ayuda ;) ahora voy a leer como obtener el correo @ubuntu.com
<mkv> ElWuilMeR: hay que solamente encontrar a alguno del GC que pueda autorizar el cloak. Solo tienes que esperar.
<elky> rww, what staff are ususally conscious at this time?
<rww> elky: none of them
<rww> they have the same issue that we had in #ubuntu with this shift.
<elky> if only the trolls had this problem too, we'd be fine
<mkv> ElWuilMeR: parece que de todas formas no hay nadie de freenode despierta, probablemente haya que esperar algunas horas.
<ElWuilMeR> mkv, no hay problema, no hay apuro, gracias por la ayuda.! Tengo dudas en cuanto al @ubuntu.com, debo comunicarme al rt@ubuntu.com ??
<mkv> ElWuilMeR: no tengo idea sobre eso, creo que se actualiza automaticamente después de unos días, el email @ubuntu.com no es más que un alias al email en tu cuenta launchpad
<tsimpson> \o
<mkv> you only need to hunt down a staffer now.
<rww> tsimpson, fearless protector of #ubuntu*, noble group contact, novel user of the word "duplicate"
<tsimpson> fyi, if you have any more ubottu bugs in the line of "X is broken": yeah I know it is ;)
<rww> tsimpson: Bugtracker is broken :(
<rww> tsimpson: y u no fix
<tsimpson> because it's beyond broken
<rww> tsimpson: y u no duct tape jussi to chair and force him to write BT2
<mkv> ¡unload Bugtracker
<mkv> there. fix'd
<tsimpson> it was broken, some sticky-tape was applied, the sticky-tape is coming loose
<rww> mkv: I meant Bantracker, I'm just not sane right now.
<mkv> rww: oh, that.... yeah, I can't be fixed.
<mkv> it*
<tsimpson> BT is hack + more hack + some extra hacking + hacks for ircd-seven + hope
<tsimpson> unfortunately, hope is not expressible in most programming languages though
<elky> s/ right now//
<rww> HEY
<elky> :)
<rww> Normally I am functioning within acceptable parameters :(
<elky> Well yes.
<rww> Just today the hospital people stuck a needle in me and I think it gave me lycanthropy.
 * tsimpson looks up "lycanthropy"
 * rww bites tsimpson 
<elky> nom!
<elky> is this contagious?
<elky> oh, werewolf.
<tsimpson> ElWuilMeR: your cloak is now set :)
<vish> hmm, what happened to ubot2 …
<vish> ha! its back :D
<ElWuilMeR> tsimpson, Wow, thanks ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-24
<tiagoscd> hello
<rww> hi
<tiagoscd> i like to request an Ubuntu cloak
<nhandler> tiagoscd: Do you have a link to your Launchpad profile handy?
<tiagoscd> http://launchpad.net/~tiagohillebrandt
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, topyli: ^^^
<tiagoscd> (:
<tiagoscd> nhandler: it's my Launchpad profile ok?
<nhandler> tiagoscd: Yep. We just need one of the people I hilighted to ACK the request before I can apply the cloak
<tiagoscd> nhandler: fine, thanks!
<tiagoscd> nhandler: i need to stay here until ACK back or the request is registered?
<nhandler> tiagoscd: You can leave if you need to
<tiagoscd> nhandler: tks! i don't know if i can select, but i liked from cloak "ubuntu/member/tiagohillebrandt"
<tiagoscd> well, i need to go
<tiagoscd> bye (:
<DLobanov> Hi
<MichealH> Hello, DLobanov
<MichealH> Ask your question here and they will soon answer
<DLobanov> Where is owners
<DLobanov> sks
<DLobanov> I create channel, but I can't get rights of owner
<DLobanov> Who can help
<k1l> which channel?
<DLobanov> kubuntu-ru
<DLobanov> I create it today
<Fuchs> it is owned by freenode staff
<Fuchs> you have to fill in a group request form in order to get a single-hash channel
<JanC> DLobanov: looks like that channel was registered by someone else in the past, and is in "quarantine" now ?
<Pici> No. #kubuntu-* channels are owned by the IRC Council.
<DLobanov> No, I create this channel today, 4 hours ago
<JanC> Pici: this channel is owned by "freenode staff" according to chanserv ?
<Fuchs> Pici: according to chanserv it is freenode staff, therefore the grf would apply there
<MichealH> The Staff sent him here
<MichealH> FYI
<DLobanov> ok
<Fuchs> ah
<k1l> i think its a protection thing. so its says freenode staff
<JanC> IIRC this happens if a channel was registered by someone else in the past
<Pici> Fuchs: freenode-staff gets automatic ownership of single hash channels
<MichealH> nhandler: It seems freenode staff own the channel?
<Fuchs> Pici: and usually you get those with a group registration form, showing that you are affiliated with this project. Didn't know that this is different for #kubuntu-*. Anyway, food.
<Pici> MichealH: Yes. And the only way to get it registered to a user would be to have the group contact that owns that namespace to take control.
<nhandler> Fuchs: The Ubuntu IRC Council already has a GRF for that namespace
<nhandler> DLobanov: Out of curiosity, what did you want this channel for?
<MichealH> Pici: But its strange, nhandler sent DLobanov here
<MichealH> Saying it belonged to you guys :P
<nhandler> MichealH: It does belong to the IRCC, freenode-staff is just the founder to prevent other people from taking the channel
<Pici> MichealH: nhandler understands that there are proper places to discuss things. No sense in clogging up #freenode with Ubuntu stuff.
<MichealH> Well... yeah
<Pici> MichealH: Anyway, I don't have a seat on the IRCC anymore, although nhandler still does.
<nhandler> Well, you'll need jussi, tsimpson, or topyli to ack the request. Although an explanation from DLobanov as to what he wants the channel for might help
<jussi> yes, I can ack it, but I would like an explanation before I do.
<nhandler> jussi: If you scrollback, there was a cloak request from ~12 hours ago. Not sure if it got actioned (I got disconnected)
<Pici> DLobanov: nhandler and jussi can help you get control of the channel, but they want to know what the channel is for first.
<jussi> nhandler: ok please cloak tiagoscd with an ubuntu/member cloak.
<topyli> nhandler: oh yes tiagoscd. i even checked it but soon forgot. go ahead and cloak
<DLobanov> I don't understand what you whant to know
<DLobanov> ?
<nhandler> tiagoscd is now cloaked
<AbstractBeliefs> DLobanov: what do you intend to use the channel for?
<Pici> I'll leave this up to you folks, /me wanders off
<nhandler> Thanks for your help Pici
<Pici> nhandler: anytime
<DLobanov> To talk
<DLobanov> For what more
<DLobanov> This is free space
<DLobanov> And many peoples are always there
<AbstractBeliefs> DLobanov: to talk mainly about kubuntu in the russian language?
<DLobanov> yes
<DLobanov> ubuntu-ru is there
<AbstractBeliefs> ok. youll need to speak to the Ubuntu IRC Council, and explain what you want the channel for, and how you can help make it work
<AbstractBeliefs> and then they can properly consider your request
<DLobanov> They can't
<DLobanov> They send me to ChanServ
<DLobanov> Who is this, I don' know
<AbstractBeliefs> i dont understand what you mean by that
<AbstractBeliefs> what do they request you do?
<jussi> DLobanov: topyli and I can help you (we are on the IRCC). Are you part of the russian loco team?
<DLobanov> They  said ask chanserv to get rights
<DLobanov> No I'm not part of team
<AbstractBeliefs> DLobanov: jussi is in a position to help you better than me, ill pass you over to him =]
<DLobanov> Ok
<DLobanov> Where is he
<jussi> DLobanov: Im here :=)
<DLobanov> Hi
<DLobanov> Can you help?
<jussi> DLobanov: Im just considering what  you have said
<jussi> DLobanov: are you a kubuntu user?
<DLobanov> yes
<jussi> and you want to help other kubuntu users in russian?
<DLobanov> yes
<DLobanov> Some time and I will better talk on english than in russion
<DLobanov> :)
<jussi> ok, nhandler could you drop rights on the ircc in that channel - we can then grant limited rights to DLobanov ere
<DLobanov> How I can to do this?
<DLobanov> sry
<DLobanov> I understand
<JanC> becoming part of the ubuntu-ru locoteam would be a good idea I guess  ☺
<DLobanov> Ok
<jussi> yes, I agree
<DLobanov> When I recive nhandler
<DLobanov> How do you talk to me?
<jussi> DLobanov: its being handled, just be patient now.
<nhandler> jussi: Done
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-16
<cprofitt> hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> yup?
<cprofitt> just saying hello...
<cprofitt> just about to get back to work... lunch break is over
<Unit193> Since the !guidelines are a bit longer would there be a chance to make a "human-readable summary" and have the "Legal Code" on another page linked to at the top?
<Pici> short enough to put in a factoid you mean?
<Unit193> No, more like this http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/
<Pici> Unit193: I think the section headers are rather concise, do we really need them in a separate document?
<Unit193> Concise, yes, but I was thinking more of a cross of those two.  Technically you don't *need* to change anything or create another document, no.
<Myrtti> I have my thoughts on what would be the human readable version, but it's semi-non-CoC (sic)
<Unit193> Well, other than "Use your common sense"
<Fuchs> "don't be an idiot"
<Fuchs> we had that in #defocus for a few days, it didn't work that bad
<Unit193> But, I figured people can't quite get that, so went with CC style.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-17
<Fuchs> any of our dutch speaking people here?  We have a guy who found the german ubuntu forums, writing in dutch, but writing that he is french (?).  Would be lovely if someone could have a look at it and help me translate :)
<jussi> Fuchs: perhaps grab seveas in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<jussi> or JanC ^^
<Fuchs> works, thank you very much :)
<JanC> Fuchs: do you still need my help?
<Fuchs> JanC: no, thank you very much
<JanC> most people in #ubuntu-nl-team should be able to help with such issues too, as do people in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo (especially those who have "voice" there)
<Fuchs> okay, thank you very much, will remember this for the future. Now it's bed time, nighty night :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-19
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فØ
<lubotu3> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<issyl0> 45
<issyl0> Grr.
<Fuchs> Hai issyl0 :)
<issyl0> Hi.
<ms_daisy> Hi, I would like to request a cloak in the form of ubuntu/member/ms_daisy. My launchpad account is https://launchpad.net/~ms-daisy99
<popey> hey ms_daisy
<popey> you don't appear to be an ubuntu member
<pleia2> yes, she is via forums membership
<k1l_> click on all memberships
<popey> i did
<popey> oh, no i didnt
<popey> silly me,
 * pleia2 hugs popey 
<popey> welcome to the fun house ms_daisy !
<popey> pleia2: you coming to UDS?
<pleia2> yep :) it's in my back yard!
<popey> awesome
<popey> looking forward to it
<popey> I'm only supposed to be there mon-tues, but am going to be there all week
<pleia2> good
<pleia2> ms_daisy: one of the IRC Council folks should be along soon to take a look and get that done for you
<ms_daisy> Thanks folks!
 * popey tickles AlanBell 
<AlanBell> hello ms_daisy
<ms_daisy> hello
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/ms_daisy cloak for ms_daisy please
<ms_daisy> yes please :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: can we convert the _ to a -?   (note: no _ in cloaks)
<AlanBell> yeah, sure
<ms_daisy> I'll have to register that nick.
<Fuchs> ms-daisy: then please see  /msg nickserv help group
<Fuchs> ms-daisy: instead of register :)
<Fuchs> ms-daisy: basically it's just   /msg nickserv group      now, since you are already logged in
<AlanBell> ms-daisy: cloaks don't have to match perfectly to nicks
<Fuchs> (project cloaks)
<Fuchs> ms-daisy: but as stated, this is not needed if you don't want to  (but I also won't stop you from grouping it, whatever you prefer)
<ms-daisy> oh, so if the cloak doesn't have to match perfectly then it's all good, right?
<Fuchs> well, it might be a problem if a user called ms-daisy would also get an ubuntu cloak, so I think I do prefer you grouping it
<ms-daisy> gotcha
<ms-daisy> ok, I just grouped ms-daisy with ms_daisy
<Fuchs> lovely
<Fuchs> and cloak is set. Congratulations :)
<ms-daisy> thanks! :)
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<popey> \o/ what a team
<cnd> hi, I'd like to have ubottu in #ubuntu-touch
<cnd> how can I make that happen?
<pangolin> ircc tsimpson jussi ^
<pangolin> cnd, sit tight, someone will get to it soonish
<cnd> pangolin, thanks :)
<tsimpson> cnd: I'd need someone with authority in the channel, like someone with +f or +F to ask for that
<tsimpson> and it's probably a good idea to point them at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<cnd> tsimpson, what are the +f and +F flags,and how does one set them
<cnd> I'm probably the most applicable "owner" for the channel
<cnd> and the channel has existed for a couple years
<tsimpson> cnd: see /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-touch list
<cnd> but it may never have been setup properly
<cnd> tsimpson, thanks for the pointers, I'll look into it
<tsimpson> thansk
<tsimpson> thanks, even
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-20
<MrChrisDruif> Hello everyone, can someone help me acquire an Ubuntu IRC cloak? I've just become member, but already registered on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~chrisdruif
<dax> alanbell, topyli, funkyhat, Pici: ^^^^
<dax> MrChrisDruif: looks like you're eligible, just need to wait for an IRC Council person to show up and confirm it :)
<dax> (congrats, btw)
<MrChrisDruif> dax; the usual suspects? ;-)
<dax> ayup
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks dax ^_^
<dax> (they're also not around right now for > 1h, so we probably get to wait)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm probably of to bed as well, it's already past my "bed-time"
<dax> alrighty. It'll presumably be ubuntu/member/mrchrisdruif, I presume that's okay?
<dax> or maybe ubuntu/member/chrisdruif, I forget if they go by LP ID or nickserv accountname this week
<MrChrisDruif> dax; I think my current cloak is unaffiliated/chrisdruif or something like that
<dax> indeed
<MrChrisDruif> So yeah, the second one I presume
<dax> oh, right, that's your accountname anyway. so yes, the second one
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I added the Mr because people were failing tab-completion on chanserv and me
<Pici> MrChrisDruif: congrats
<Pici> dax: could you do the honors?
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks Pici ^_^
<dax> MrChrisDruif: you're now cloaked ubuntu/member/chrisdruif
<Pici> woo
<Pici> dax: thanks :)
<Unit193> Congrats!
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Yup "ubuntu/member/chrisdruif :is now your hidden host (set by services.)"
<cnd> tsimpson, I now have full access on #ubuntu-touch
<cnd> what next?
<cnd> (for other's reference, I'm trying to get ubottu on #ubuntu-touch)
<bobweaver> Hi there there is some jack-wagon over on the Ubuntu channel saying that he is scanning people with nmap right now
<bobweaver> <Guest41493> attie im scanning your ip with nmap
<bobweaver> <Guest41493> lol
<bobweaver> time was 9:02
<bobweaver> and is 9:07 now for me
<bobweaver> so 5 min ago
<bobweaver> no cool at all
<bobweaver> <Guest41493> bobweaver, fuck you
<Myrtti> and then he left
<bobweaver> <Guest41493> bobweaver, you dumb bitch
<Myrtti> just when I was about to kick him
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> flippin kiddies
<bobweaver> thanks for your time You all do a great job keep up the good work
<Mkaysi> There are always some people who do that or worse things if they see IPs. That is why we have cloaks and firewalls
<Mkaysi> About firewalls, I haven't ever understood why UFW is disabled by default, but it probably belongs to another channel.
<bobweaver> oh gezz I got honeypots and ipcop ect but ....
 * Mkaysi misread ipcop as ircop :D
<bobweaver> :D
<JanC> Mkaysi: blocking people's incoming bittorrent connections and such by default is likely to result in lots of support questions from angry/frustrated users...   ;)
<Mkaysi> But there could be GUFW and mentioning about firewall somewhere
<JanC> gufw is a bad ufw frontend
<JanC> it doesn't allow the user to use most ufw features and actually duplicates some functionality that is in ufw already, plus it's not really useful for "normal" users who don't know how a firewall works
<topyli> i don't know why i would want a firewall, by default or otherwise
<Mkaysi> Why to include a firewall if it's not used?
<Myrtti> because it's impossible to remove iptables?
<Myrtti> well, you could, but it makes no sense
<Myrtti> and people to still ask for a firewall
<topyli> ufw costs something like 60k on the installation, so it's not such a big deal. and it's probably better to include ufw than have people find their own 'solutions'
<topyli> (no i don't actually know how big/small ufw is)
<Mkaysi> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.1-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 128 kB, installed size 820 kB
 * Mkaysi is talking about ufw, not iptables
<Mkaysi> I would say 820kB :)
<loppy> hello?
<Fuchs> yes, hi
<loppy> hey
<loppy> is there any way i can get unbanned from the Xubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> loppy: you need to stop talking and listen
<Fuchs> speaking to the operators who banned you is usually working well
<ikonia> loppy: you where being resolved in #ubuntu-ops, you chose to storm out, so until you stop and listen, you're not getting unbanned from anywhere.
<ikonia> Clear ?
<loppy> what do you mean Clear?
<ikonia> loppy: "is that clear to you"
<ikonia> "do you understand"
<loppy> yeah.
<ikonia> great - so stop asking in every other channel, leave them, and join #ubuntu-ops and listen to what the people who have the power to unban you are telling you
<Mkaysi> Hi, whoever manages http://ubottu.com/supydocs/plugins/User.html, there is a mistake. The first command is "hostmask add" and not "addhostmask"
<tsimpson> blame supybot, because I downloaded the doc from them
<Mkaysi> I don't think so, because that doc is better than the Supybot one.
<Mkaysi> You can find the Supybot one from source/doc or docs
<tsimpson> no, I wget'd it before they took the site down
<Mkaysi> Oh
<tsimpson> I think those docs were created before they added the ability to create command sub-classes
<tsimpson> but the doc is only really there because it's no longer available anywhere else
<Mkaysi> Do you happen to have backup of the rest of supybot.com?
 * Mkaysi has heard that they had nice plugin collection
<tsimpson> sorry, I was only interested in the documentation
<Mkaysi> :(
<cnd> tsimpson, ping
<tsimpson> cnd: hello
<cnd> tsimpson, hi, I have +F on #ubuntu-touch now
<cnd> what do I need to do to get ubottu?
<tsimpson> cnd: hold on please
<cnd> ok
<tsimpson> cnd: I'm just going through the process, I'll get back to you soon
<cnd> ok
<AlanBell> cnd: hello
<cnd> AlanBell, hi
<AlanBell> you want a bot in #ubuntu-touch for bugs and factoids?
<AlanBell> you now have lubotu3 there
<cnd> thanks!
<cnd> AlanBell, lubotu left :(
<AlanBell> cnd: yeah, but ubot5 is there, I got the wrong one
<cnd> ok
<cnd> it's odd to think that there are different bots
<cnd> like they have different personalities :)
<AlanBell> you don't want to get on the wrong side of lubotu2
<cnd> heh
<jussi> haha
 * Mkaysi probably wants to stay on same side as lubotu3
<AlanBell> Unit193: hey we need to sort out a cloak!
<Unit193> Yeah, I was waiting for knome, he said he was going to do something. :D
<AlanBell> what kind of something?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~unit193 That be me.
<Unit193> I'm sure you already know, but figured it'd still be asked for.
<AlanBell> yeah, good to have it in the logs
<AlanBell> staff can we get an ubuntu/member/unit193 cloak please
<Fuchs> Unit193: you want that?
<Unit193> Fuchs: Sure.
<Fuchs> your cloak is now set, enjoy
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs
<Unit193> Thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome, have a nice weekend
<Fuchs> oh, and congratulations :)
<Unit193> Heh, thanks for that as well.
<pangolin> Unit193, Congrats :)
<Unit193> Danke, pangolin.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-22
<benvei> ,ping
<benvei> Wtf...
<benvei> False chan :/
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-16
<ninnnu_> Has there been questions about non-working middle-click/wheel in other help-channels? Finland has now gotten two questions during past few days...
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-17
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<AlanBell> sorted it
<Pici> AlanBell: at all related to kindercore in -offtopic?
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> was trolling in uk and also women a moment ago
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-18
<tiagoscd> hi folks
<Myrtti> hi
<tiagoscd> I like to know how can I have the #ubuntu-br-rj back from freenode-staff
<tiagoscd> do you know how to do it?
<tiagoscd> I think that founder dropped their nick and the channel owner was changer to freenode
<tiagoscd> *changed
<Fuchs> yes, ask someone from the IRCC, they will decide since it is in their namespace, and ask us to modify the access list, which we will do then
<Fuchs> Yes, indeed. This is default behaviour for single-# channels
<tiagoscd> Fuchs: great, do you know where I can found an IRCC?
<Fuchs> in here
<Fuchs> just wait for them to appear :)
 * Myrtti prods AlanBell 
<tiagoscd> Fuchs: thanks :-)
<tiagoscd> Myrtti: :-)
<Fuchs> poor Alan, just because he starts with A ;)
<Fuchs> tiagoscd: you're welcome
<Myrtti> no, only because I saw him mention a juicy steak.
<Myrtti> has nothing to do with being first in the alphabet
<Myrtti> I want a juicy steak too.
<Fuchs> Awww, now I want one as well
<Fuchs> bad Myrtti :(
<AlanBell> it was a nice steak
<tiagoscd> hahahah
<tiagoscd> really seems nice :)
<AlanBell> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-MZBR2W_uHy8/UXBegSVOeMI/AAAAAAAAE-M/cYubJAfsCOQ/s655/IMG_20130418_203726.jpg
<AlanBell> anyhow, we need to look at #ubuntu-br-rj
<Myrtti> aw you!
<tiagoscd> AlanBell: our team (Ubuntu-BR) are reactivating the Ubuntu-BR-RJ subteam, and we think that should be a good idea to put it to work again
<AlanBell> I see tiagoscd is an admin in -br so that all looks in order
<tiagoscd> AlanBell: thanks :-)
<AlanBell> so, yes, a bit of staff assistance would be great to add flags for ubuntuirccouncil and tiagoscd  please
<Fuchs> Myrtti: you want / I shall?
<Myrtti> go ahead
<Myrtti> I'm holding half of D's laptops screws in my other hand
<Fuchs> AlanBell: same (full) flagset for tiagoscd?
<AlanBell> yes, that would be great
<Fuchs> AlanBell: all done :)
<AlanBell> thanks!
<tiagoscd> AlanBell, Fuchs, Myrtti: thanks guys :-)
<Fuchs> tiagoscd: and gals
<Fuchs> AlanBell: you're welcome
<tiagoscd> Fuchs: sorry, hehe
<tiagoscd> thanks guys and gals :P
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<tiagoscd> AlanBell: could I request another channel (#ubuntu-br-rs) for our team? same problem
<tiagoscd> Fuchs: :-)
<Fuchs> tiagoscd: well, ready, but I need confirmation from the IRCC
<Fuchs> while we can technically do it, we won't unless asked to. Sorry. But I am sure he or one of his colleagues will be around shortly :)
<tiagoscd> Fuchs: great, I understand :)
<AlanBell> yes, that one is fine too Fuchs, thanks
<Fuchs> done :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell / tiagoscd     all set. Poke me if there is something else, else do have a nice day  (well, do have a nice day anyway)
<AlanBell> :)
<tiagoscd> thanks again AlanBell and Fuchs :-) you're great!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-19
<hggdh> IRCC -- I would like to have the ubotu-br in other #ubuntu-br-* channels. What do I need to do?
<IdleOne> just join the bot
<IdleOne> does it need +o ?
<hggdh> IdleOne: we could like to +o it, yes. I think we can do it there ourselves, but I want to be sure we are following the rules of the game
<hggdh> s/could/would/
<IdleOne> yup you are. You needed the ircc because you wanted to ask for an ubuntu cloak. as far as what bots you want to have in your channels, all up to you.
<Pici> hggdh: just make sure that the bot is documented in the appropriate section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> if the bot some how is an issue that effects the Ubuntu project then the IRCC might step in, I don't see you making a bot that would be a problem for Ubuntu :)
<hggdh> certainly we -- I mean *I* -- do not want to create problems for us
<hggdh> hum, the above sentence is confusing
<Pici> very
<IdleOne> mine or yours?
<hggdh> mine
<IdleOne> because I understand them both
<hggdh> I understood it when I wrote it. When I read it again I got lost
<Pici> I think I know what you meant though
<hggdh> Pici: thank you :-)
<hggdh> we are in the process of reactivating some of the channels, and putting them up to standards. This is why I kept bothering you folks
<hggdh> Pici: I will add the bot to the wiki (haven done it yet, shoulda)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-20
<eliasps> Hello, I want to obtain a cloak for my irc account, how do I do that?
<xnox> sticking around long enough to get an answer would be one thing =)
<xnox> and one needs to become Ubuntu Member
<Myrtti> for Ubuntu cloaks, yes.
<k1l> well, asking in here does assume he wants a ubuntu cloak, yes
<k1l> o_O
 * xnox is naive enough to think people read irclogs.u.c
<oday> hello. any op can help me?
<k1l> oday: whats the issue?
<oday> i pm u. wanted to say i'm sry for my attitude before.
<oday> It won't happen again.
<oday> I wasn't in a mood, it's not an excuse but a fact. So once again, i am sorry and can u pls unban me on #ubuntu ?
<oday> k1l?
<k1l> oday: ok, since you apologized i will give you a second chance. but be aware to stick to the guidelines
<oday> sure
<oday> thank you.
<oday> k1l, tell me when i can join.
<oday> I need help obv :D
<k1l> ijust commented the bantracker and will take the ban out
<oday> ty k1l :D
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-21
<sefsef> Can someone give me my LP page and ubuntu cloak?
<Myrtti> surely you know yourself what your LP page is :-)
<sefsef> I am still figuring out xhcat
<sefsef> have not been a big user of it.
<sefsef> First what is LP?
<Myrtti> if you don't know what LP (Launchpad) is, it's unlikely you're a Ubuntu member - which is requirement for getting an Ubuntu cloak - either
<Myrtti> any cloaks are applied for the registered freenode account, so you'd need to be registered and identified for *any* cloak.
<sefsef> I do have a launchpad account, i am just not well versed with xchat
<sefsef> i am registered for freenet
<sefsef> so are you going to help me or should I get elfy or another fellow admin to help me
<sefsef> ?
<Myrtti> well first of all you need to identify to nickserv
<Myrtti> /msg nickserv help identify
<Myrtti> that should give you instructions on how to do it.
<sefsef> ty
<sefsef> how do i reset my password?
<Myrtti> I've sent you reset instructions to your email
<sefsef> ty.
<Myrtti> mkay then.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-14
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-15
<jose> Tm_T: is this you now?
<Tm_T> jose: it's been me all the time
<Tm_T> just had some funky with irssinotifier script it seems
<jose> Tm_T: not with your last 30 clones :P
<MooDoo> hello all
<jose> o/
<Unit193> See?  And people complain at *me* for having clones. :P
<Tm_T> jose: let's say that I'm quite multitalented multipersona (;
<jose> :P
<Tm_Tr> hohum
<elky> Tm_Tr: we love you and all, but in small quantities :P
<MooDoo> <--> this much ;)
<optrusty> hey guys I heard about the call for operators
 * optrusty slaps AlanBell around a bit with a large trout
<Tm_T> optrusty: that's quite rude
<MooDoo> optrusty: did you have a question about it? ;)
<optrusty> Srry I was playing with buttons
<optrusty> but I got an email for call for operators http://paste.ubuntu.com/7255126/
<optrusty> or something like that.
<hggdh> optrusty: yes. So, what is your doubt?
<optrusty> I accidently thought I wouldnt be avalible tommorow
<MooDoo> is your nam on the list of candidates optrusty ?
<optrusty> quene
<elky> why were you worried about tomorrow?
<optrusty> wait oh what
<elky> that's approximately what i said to myself while trying to understand what you're talking about
<optrusty> wait so I don't have to come
<MooDoo> optrusty: is your name on that list, if it's not then it's up to you when you come or not lol
<elky> i'm not sure what is significant about tomorrow
<MooDoo> it is significant if you've applied to be a channel op :D
<optrusty> ya I did MooDoo
<Pici> There is an IRCC meeting tomorrow.
<elky> Pici: i read the agenda wiki page and got confused, sorry
<Pici> elky: you confused me too, its okay.
<elky> apparently it's not march anymore
 * hggdh is usually confused, so...
<optrusty> where do I come?
<hggdh> optrusty: #ubuntu-meeting, at 1800
<hggdh> er, 1800 UTC
<optrusty> 2:00 pm et in my time
<optrusty> thx
<optrusty> qqqqqa
<phunyguy> hello
<optrusty> oh srry
<lderan> AlanBell, hey, have you had chance to look at my merge request for the meeting bot. also what needs doing on the paste spam bot front?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-16
<optrusty> Hi 🙋 I can't 😞 reop my self on my own channel
<jose> optrusty: /msg chanserv op #channelname
<Unit193> Next time pass him http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/12/%23ubuntu-irc.html and http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/16/%23ubuntu-irc.html ?
<optrusty> Can't it says you are not authorized
<jose> optrusty: no, asking the same question here again and again will always get you the same answer :)
<optrusty> Srry keep forgetting the command this Tim I will remeber
<optrusty> Bye and sorry
<Unit193> Pricey: Heh, just saw the wallop in another client.  Liked the correction. :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<rww> Got quiet in here all of a sudden after factoidpocalypse II.
<rww> Maybe factoidpocalypse II solved all of the problems after all /s :P
 * Unit193 pokes rww in the eye to prove there are issues. :P
<Unit193> You can't see!  See? :D
 * rww petitions the CC to remove Lubuntu's officialness
<rww> pRoBlEm SoLvEd
<Unit193> Wrong again, I'm more Xubuntu than Lubuntu. :D
<rww> seriously though, i feel like that whole conversation died, which would be fine by me except I don't want it to flare up again next year
<rww> oh
<rww> didn't we bring you in as part of the #lubuntu capture?
<Unit193> Yes, but I think nobody could identify what the main issue was in a way that could be fixed.  Yep, but used both at the time too.
<rww> Indeed not. I certainly can't. It's difficult :\
<rww> maybe we need group therapy at the next IRCC meeting, after we get done enrolling new victims
<rww> assuming we're doing that then. the op appointment procedure fell out of my brain a while ago
 * Unit193 opts out. :P
<Tm_T> opts in
 * Tm_T huggles Unit193
<Unit193> Tm_T: Well hello kind sir!
<Tm_T> and you thought you could escape our "therapy"
<Unit193> Hugging typically is the cause of therapy. :P
<elky> rww: considering (aiui) the lubuntu ops were a weird mix of people who once spoke in the channel and got ops for it, i'm not surprised about Unit193's origins
<rww> that sounds like the process for #ubuntu-offtopic ops
<Unit193> elky: Erm, not quite. :)
<elky> no, we require more than one comment for that, and a display of insanity
<elky> Unit193: perhaps not for you :P
<rww> (and rehashing #lubuntu is not something I'm keen to do :P)
<Unit193> elky: I got the insanity down good though! :D
<rww> (suffice it to say the crew there is doing fine as far as I know, so all's well that ends well)
<Unit193> rww: Speaking of systemd, I'm running it now to give it a spin, but not in Debian, in Ubuntu, so all hacked up. \o/
<MooDoo> who needs therapy, I love to give hugs ;)
<rww> Unit193: nice :)
<MooDoo> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/ it's oh so quiet
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-17
<jpickett> Hi,
<jpickett> is it possible for someone to change my freenode cloak here?
<IdleOne> jpickett: change it to?
<jpickett> ubuntu/member/jpickett
<rww> this is the place to ask, indeed. just need to wait for a group contact to wake up :)
<jpickett> no worries, thanks
<Tm_T> hi jpickett
<rww> yay, a GC
<Tm_T> jpickett: what is your launchpad account?
<jpickett> Tm_T: https://launchpad.net/~jpickett
<Tm_T> jpickett: thanks, looks good to me all in all (:
<Tm_T> freenode staff, may we have jpickett's cloak changed to ubuntu/member/jpickett please?
<rww> HI LDUNN
<Tm_T> hmmm, no active staff that I can see
<rww> LDUNN IS ACTIVE
<Tm_T> not for me /:
<ldunn> hihi
 * Tm_T hides
<ldunn> oh well
 * ldunn wanders off ;P
<jose> :P
<Tm_T> ldunn: hi, you have possibility to help us with the request before you go?
<jose> hey, jpickett! long time no see!
<ldunn> Tm_T: of course, looking now
<Tm_T> ldunn: wonderful thanks (:
<ldunn> all set
<jpickett> thanks for that
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> !hashes
<Unit193> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<rww> !-hashes
<ubottu> hashes has no aliases - added by Pici on 2010-04-30 15:31:19 - last edited by IdleOne on 2012-10-18 19:50:11
<rww> !-md5sums
<ubottu> md5sums has no aliases - added by PriceChild on 2007-10-19 23:52:07
<rww> bad Pici
<Pici> :(
<k1l> stats hunting, eh?
 * rww checks bug list to see if someone asked for that page to be updated for 14.04 yet
<k1l> a user in german channel did
<k1l> (if you are talking about the hashes site)
<rww> ah, there we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1309257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309257 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Update UbuntuHashes with 14.04" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-18
<IdleOne> jose: Is there a artwork team / wiki people can upload DVD labels they have created?
<jose> IdleOne: not sure, if you give me a minute I'll check
<IdleOne> thank you. I googled but couldn't find anything appropriate
<jose> I'll hang up the phone in a min and I'll give you a link
<IdleOne> I also had a few beers at the release party and I think some of my googlefu has been impaired
<IdleOne> :)
<jose> :P
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-19
<Kill`Law`Gramm> hey there guys, ive a question for yall, could someone direct me how to highlight msgs addressed to me in main channels? thanks, im ussing mirc 7.32
<jose> IdleOne: sorry for not giving the link before, I got too much into my code, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/
<jose> there you can attach material and also download official/unofficial materials
<IdleOne> thank you jose
<jose> np :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-20
<optrusty> Is phunyguy here?
<heartbleed> why
<optrusty> because and are you an exploit or regular person
<rww> optrusty: because why
<optrusty> lol about meeting
<IdleOne> what about the meeting?
<IdleOne> Assuming you are talking about the ubuntu ops team meeting a few days ago
<optrusty> dude the person I want is phunyguy
<IdleOne> Well he doesn't appear to be active, perhaps we can help?
<rww> i am phunyguy's answering machine
<optrusty> no
<rww> please leave an informative message after the beep
<rww> BEEP
<optrusty> if phunyguy comes i'm in lua
<IdleOne> ok
<Fuchs> poor lua
<rww> what
<optrusty> why?
<Fuchs> doesn't sound terribly comfortable to have someone in you
<rww> optrusty: what do you want to talk to phunyguy about
<IdleOne> I have a guess
<IdleOne> The IRCC has not yet sent out any emails concerning the op applications. They will as soon as they make their decisions
<rww> [ r e j e c t e d ]
<optrusty> no
<optrusty> plz I just want phunyguy case closed.
<rww> what phunyguy case
<IdleOne> send him a PM
<rww> but bringing up private issues on public channels is so fun
<rww> as are contentless ping
<Unit193> rww: Ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping. :P
<rww> Unit193: what
<Fuchs> silly, you have to do that in multiple lines and several channels
<Fuchs> else it is not that annoying.
<Unit193> OH!
<rww> /amsg Fuchs: ping
<Fuchs> rww: great idea, yes.
<rww> Fuchs: fortunately the evil killbot got kicked out of the channels we share
<rww> and in fact all channels i'm in
<rww> coincidence
<Fuchs> rww: doesn't stop people from manually banning you, actually
<rww> Fuchs: implying the channels I'm in have observant ops
<optrusty> remeber me im in lua
<Fuchs> rww: I've recently seen that you are a named op on #defocus. Completely gone nuts?
<Fuchs> rww: also that was a bit rude towards your soon to be wife
<rww> Fuchs: i only did it to see if adran likes me
<Fuchs> he does. Because he likes *
<rww> Fuchs: not really, she's clearly not paying attention
<Fuchs> rww: maybe someone will point her at it
<phunyguy> optrusty: what can I help you with?
<rww> phunyguy: you didn't check your voicemail first, i feel neglected
<phunyguy> :-/
<phunyguy> idgi
<rww> nvm
<IdleOne> what sort of op doesn't check the scroll back from all the channels he is in before responding to a query
<IdleOne> a phuny op
<phunyguy> am I missing something?
<IdleOne> clearly :/
<IdleOne> but it really is not important
<phunyguy> I don't have any other highlights
<phunyguy> and I am in a fair amount of channels... lol
<Fuchs> are you in lua, though?
<Fuchs> because he said he'll be waiting in lua
<Fuchs> might be getting a bit cramped in her, though
<rww> doubt it, lua has 274 people in it right now
<phunyguy> yikes
<Fuchs> oh dear :(
<phunyguy> I'm not entering lua just to respond to a highlight.
<phunyguy> :)
<optrusty> I was listening the whole time
<IdleOne> but did you hear anything!?
<rww> how sane
 * jose grabs another popcorn bucket and keeps watching the movie
<Fuchs> and now we still don't know what optrusty's request is :(
<jose> maybe he's a channel op running trusty?
<rww> maybe he trusts phunyguy because he's an op
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> it really was no big deal.  optrusty, also, no apology was required.
<phunyguy> but thanks anyway.  :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-14
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi,  I need an ubuntu-member clock.. here's my launchpad https://launchpad.net/~d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> ping braderhart
<Unit193> d4rk-5c0rp: No need to go off randomly pinging people.
<Unit193> d4rk-5c0rp: You'll have to be identified for the cloak to take affect when you get one.
<Unit193> Pici, elky, IRCC ^ he's in members.
<Pici> d4rk-5c0rp: Do you have a registered account on freenode?
<Unit193> (And nik o is active.)
<Pici> Indeed, looks like it.
<d4rk-5c0rp> Unit193, sorry dude
<Pici> !register | d4rk-5c0rp
<ubottu> d4rk-5c0rp: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> d4rk-5c0rp: once you've gotten that done, let me know.
<d4rk-5c0rp> Pici, done
<Pici> d4rk-5c0rp: great, let me press some buttons here and we'll get you setup.... congrats btw :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> thx dude :)
<Unit193> https://freenode.net/sasl/ There is this too.
<Unit193> d4rk-5c0rp: Congrats.
<Pici> tada
<d4rk-5c0rp> thx Unit193, Pici thx dude :D
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-17
<dobey> hi, can someone please remove/ban studio_ from #ubuntu-touch ? he's back and being an extreme pest with repetitive nonsense yet again, and k1l doesn't seem to be around there (not sure who else in there has perms to do it)
<Fuchs> dobey: everybody with +o on    /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-touch list
<Pici> dobey: You can also call for ! ops there (no space)
<dobey> thanks anyway
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-19
<Mikaela> Hi, I asked sometime ago if I could be removed from !ops-#ubuntu-women, but as I am still there my question was't probably seen. Could someone do that?
<Tm_T> Mikaela: you can try submit corrected version to ubottu and someone then apply it
<Mikaela> oh, I didn't think about that
<Mikaela> done, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-18
<teward> Is there a way to see the raw entry for one of ubottu's factoids?
<teward> without me going to the site :P
<genii> With the +, I believe
<genii> !schedule
<teward> yep
<teward> that worked
<teward> !+xenial
<ubottu> <reply> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<teward> grammar stickler, I am >.<
<genii> Heh
<teward> that missing period is irking the heck out of me
<teward> >.<
<IdleOne> teward: there is no . at the end because the party never ends
<Fuchs> as a minor sidenote, some clients are stupid enough to then consider the . as part of the channel name
<Fuchs> so that's a valid reason against adding it
<IdleOne> Fuchs: that too :)
<IdleOne> but I think they fixed that in hexchat
<Fuchs> fortunately there are other clients as well
<IdleOne> true
<Fuchs> unfortunately some of them consider that . still part of the channel name
<genii> The world needs more motorized unicycles with gearing and wheelie bars
<genii> Wrong channel :)
<IdleOne> lol
<Fuchs> great, and now you re-attached it and ruined 5 seconds of my lifetime :(
<teward> IdleOne: separating the runons seems like it's a necessary item though - maybe i'm just picky, but meh
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-19
<teward> at what point in the cycle do we permit people to recommend using 16.04 in #ubuntu?
<teward> if ever
<teward> (where 'cycle' denotes opening of the archive and toolchain upload until actual final release)
<k1l> when its released
<teward> k1l: so I can tell reisio to learn the release cycle in #ubuntu?
<teward> because they're making that recommendation *now* in #ubuntu
<teward> oop you got it :)
<teward> (that's also what I thought - until it's released finally, we don't recommend ubuntu+1)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-21
<DuckHook> Hello resident gurus. I've been directed here by slickymaster to request a cloaked nick.
<DuckHook> Bear with me because I'm an IRC virgin.
<DuckHook> Have just joined ubuntuforums staff as a new moderator. My launchpad openid is duckhook.
<hggdh> DuckHook: Ubuntu cloaks are only given to Ubuntu members. Are you one?
<DuckHook> Have duly applied through the forum process and is pending.
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~duckhook
<IdleOne-> when it is approved you can come back
<DuckHook> Okay. Will do.
<IdleOne-> Have a great release day
<IdleOne-> :)
<DuckHook> Yes. Very exciting. Am waiting one more day for the madness to diminish before upgrading. Everyone here take care.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-22
<Unit193> DuckHook: Congrats!
<DuckHook> Just became an Ubuntu member and recently joined the staff at ubuntuforums. Told to apply for my cloak on this channel and am respectfully doing so. Launchpad ID is https://launchpad.net/~duckhook  TIA for helping.
<DuckHook> Unit193: Thanks. You were very helpful.
<DuckHook> Unit193: Trying out hexchat. Am still working on irssi, but need more CLI-Fu
<Unit193> Everything looks good, just waiting for a response now.
<Unit193> DuckHook: You should have a PM.
<DuckHook> Unit193: Much thanks again.
<k1l_> ircc should put you in the cloaked people launchpad group and staff can set the cloak then
<DuckHook> k1l_: Will I get some form of notice?
<Unit193> DuckHook: uptime PM'd you, so as long as you confirm you're good to go.  Your status window will tell you once you get it too.
<Fuchs> (depends on the client)
<Unit193> Since he already said hexchat...
<Fuchs> and considering switching to weechat :)
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> irssi
<DuckHook> I may be missing something... Does PM mean the forums? Remember you're dealing with a newbie here.
<IdleOne-> DuckHook: Congrats and welcome. Your membership fees are due on the 1st of every month (no later then the 5th) and you will receive your copy of the cleaning schedule with your duties by the 7th of the month.
<Fuchs> DuckHook: a private message
<Fuchs> DuckHook: you probably have a new tab, with uptime  (that's his name)
<Fuchs> DuckHook: if you can't find it, you can just prod him yourself and say you accept the cloak
<DuckHook> Okay. I see it.
<DuckHook> Rats. Just missed him. Will keep my eye out.
<Fuchs> yeah, he'll see the message when he's back and he can set the cloak
<Fuchs> in the meantime, if you plan to stay with hexchat, you might want to configure SASL
<DuckHook> Stepping away for a moment here too. Thanks for handholding a rookie, y'all.
<Fuchs> http://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat  << this thing. It's for auto identification and thus applies the cloak on connect, so you won't join channels uncloaked and annoy them with 3 extra lines
<Fuchs> otay, congratulations and bye :)
<Unit193> Also we just barely missed the cloak dance, /ns info DuckHook.
<Unit193> nhandler: Around?
<nhandler> Hi
<Unit193> Can you give the IRCC account +f in -release?
<nhandler> Unit193: You should be good
<Unit193> nhandler: Danke.
<Unit193> nhandler: Oh, and the link when you register a nick on Freenode is 404'ing.
<nhandler> Unit193: Feel free to file an issue on https://github.com/freenode/web-7.0/issues (although, that one sounds familiar). Otherwise, I'll do so later.
 * Unit193 waits, has no GH account. :3
<meurth> This is basically an offtopic/unregged channel then?
<Unit193> This specific one?  No, why would you think that?
<meurth> Unit193, the #ubuntu-ops introduction said the only channel broader than #ubuntu-offtopic was #ubuntu-irc.
<meurth> I am trying to find an elementary school teacher from 13 years ago who is apparently no longer staff at that school.
<Unit193> 'This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only - #ubuntu-irc has a broader scope.' no, doesn't say -ot anywhere.  This is more LoCos and other team channels, as seen in the topic.
<meurth> Unit193, I apologize.
<Unit193> 'Tis fine.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-23
<tsimonq2> I think this is the right place for this, but ubottu doesn't recognize yakkety yet, PackageInfo/README.txt in lp:ubuntu-bots suggests it needs to be done on the server side of things? if so, someone should probably do that.
<dax> Pici: ^ tsimonq2 means ubot5, not ubottu, btw
 * dax psychic
<tsimonq2> thank you dax :)
<tsimonq2> dax: I might as well ask, is it okay if I idle in #ubuntu-irc until this gets solved? Either -irc or -ops won't let you idle, I'm forgetting which one it is :)
<dax> tsimonq2: idling in -irc is fine, idling in -ops is not
<tsimonq2> ahh I see :)
<tsimonq2> cool, I'll be here then
<Unit193> dax: Oh crap, I should part. :3
<dax> nerd
<pleia2> Unit193: I can't allow that, you're my xubuntu proxy
<dax> (for readers: both Unit193 and pleia2 op ubuntu core channels and thus are allowed to idle in -ops :P)
<dax> (plus Unit193 is in charge for some reason)
<Unit193> Ooooh. :3
<pleia2> they let people like me vote
<Unit193> dax: I think there was alcohol involved on someone's part there.
<Unit193> Pici: BTW, ubottu randomly hits bugs that are too long and end up getting cut off, http://paste.openstack.org/show/egVBujr1ZHlnYXDT1taB/ should fix it (not my sources.)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-24
<Oryza> Any body here
<Fuchs> Oryza: yes, what do you need?
<Oryza> Can i get cloack ubuntu member
<Oryza> How ?
<Fuchs> Oryza: if you are an ubuntu member, link your launchpad profile in here
<Fuchs> then wait for both the IRCC and staff to see and confirm
<Oryza> Oryza
<Fuchs> if you aren't an ubuntu member yet, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Fuchs> a link would be nice for the lazy
<Oryza> Orysativa12@gmail.com
<Fuchs> a link to launchpad
<Oryza> https://launchpad.net/~orysativa12
<Fuchs> you don't appear to be an ubuntu member yet, see the above link on how to become one
<hggdh> Oryza: ubuntu cloaks are restricted to ubuntu members. Membership in Ubuntu requires you to show work on Ubuntu, significant and continuous.
<Oryza> Im still learn and reading all about member and code of conduct
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-17
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-18
<ubuntuser> Hi everyone
<ubuntuser> I have problems with my cloack
<ubuntuser> who can help me?!
<Fuchs> what kind of problem?
<ubuntuser> my mail change... And my cloak dissapear
<ubuntuser> I have change my info, with my new mail
<ubuntuser> now is fnogueira AT ubuntu
<Fuchs> cloaks are set on accounts, not e-mails. Are you sure you didn't register a different account, by chance?
<ubuntuser> Nops!
<ubuntuser> ubuntuser... always!
<Fuchs> okay, poke someone of the IRCC and link to your launchpad profile, they can then request an ubuntu member cloak for you if that is what you had
<ubuntuser> ok, thnaks
<ubuntuser> *thanks
<ubuntuser> @Fuchs, Do you know who can help me?!
<Fuchs> the IRCC, just wait in here for one to appear
<ubuntuser> that's ok
<dax> ( Note for IRCC: Launchpad link for above is https://launchpad.net/~fnogueira , lgtm)
<dax> elky: this never got acked btw ^
<elky> dax: he was gone before i noticed
<dax> doesn't need to be online to get a cloak
<dax> not on our end, anyway
<dax> dunno about you guys
<elky> we thought he did because previous misinformation, sorry
<elky> sure, cloak him
<elky> i'm curious about the cloak he lost though
<dax> might be s/misinformation/old information, we changed confirmation requirements
<dax> in that they now don't exist often
<elky> ah
<elky> cloak done?
<dax> ubuntu/member/ubuntuser or ubuntu/member/fnogueira
<elky> does he have the latter registered?
<dax> that nick is not registered. 'tis his LPID
<elky> then go with his nick
<dax> k
<dax> done
<elky> he is indeed in the cloaked group already, so i'm curious what happened
<dax> account dropped for whatever reason?
<dax> he joined the ubuntu cloaked team in 2007, and his account's nowhere near that old
<dax> doesn't really match the sentiment of his messages, but *shrug*
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-21
<smoser> hi. reading from https://ubottu.com/
<smoser> can i have ubottu join #cloud-init and #curtin ?
<Pici> smoser: I can have ubot5 join there
<smoser> ok. thank you.
<smoser> and do you know how to get https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ done ?
<smoser> as we'd like #curtin there
<Pici> smoser: You'll need to file an RT ticket and ask for ubuntulog to join there.  You probably will want to register #curtin with chanserv though as well.
<smoser> thats what i thoguth. thanks.
<smoser> Pici, suggestion on how to do register #curtin ?
<smoser> i'm just not sure.
<Pici> an operator there will need to look at /msg chanserv help register
<dax> If there is no operator, let me know, I'll poke freenode's groups team about it.
<smoser> Pici, thank you.
<smoser> there is no operator in #curtin
<smoser> dax,
<smoser> Pici, and you've got all you need to have ubottu join ?
<Pici> smoser: ubot5 should already be there
<Pici> its an ubottu clone that we use for non namespace channels
<smoser> Pici, yes he is sorry.
<smoser> i just missed it
<Pici> smoser: let me know if it doesn't do something that you would expect ubottu to do, I might need to tweak a parameter or two
<dax> smoser: freenode groups folks are looking into the no-operator-in-#curtin thing, it'll require emails to our contact at Canonical, I've let them know to pass your nick along if they have questions
<smoser> hey. i'm sorry for being such a pest. i have a registered channel '#cirros', but i've forgotten what password that was registered with.
<smoser> how can i recover it ?
<smoser> oh. hm.. i was confused. it let me op. i thought it woudl require the channels password.
<dax> channels don't have passwords for opping on freenode, it just uses your nickserv account to authorize it
<smoser> that makes sense. kind of what i expected. thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-22
<Unit193> A reminder to vote if you haven't: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2017-April/001884.html
#ubuntu-irc 2018-04-21
<nicedreams632> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<nicedreams632> m4v markthomas mariogrip sakrecoer hyperair niko ubot9 Unit193 hggdh Tm_T Lausefuchs DalekSec guntbert Nafallo el ubot93 souther setuid mitya57 caveat phunyguy aisrael jamespage bashfulrobot nottrobin Pricey DJones nhandler mhall119 slickymaster wxl tomaw nhh ubuntulog ninnnu fossfreedom lubotu1 ubot5` lubotu3` lubotu2` Zic apw jose Pici avelldiroll Spydar007 ikonia popey niemeyer ubottu Flannel ddstreet acheronuk
<ubot5`> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-18
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !isitoutyet is Its out!
<Pici> I don't see anything on ubuntu-announce
<Unit193> Heh, surprisingly ubuntu.com and http://git.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/xubuntu/commit/?id=2012e71f598e58e85f28988a56fc2fc46c8f4b2f I've seen, but nothing from ubuntu-announce as of yet.
<Pici> scratch that,  now I do.
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html
<Pici> I'll update the factoids and whatnot.
<Unit193> Fantastic, thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-20
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !backup is There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup !borg and !cloning
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !eol is End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-21
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !loginloop is If you encounter a loginloop on ubuntu visit https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-ubuntu-login-loop/ to fix.
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !eol is End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !backup is There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup !borg and !cloning
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-13
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-quality, lotuspsychje said: !ubuntu+1 is <reply> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1 and testing/bug feedback and help in #ubuntu-quality
<housecat> ^ looking into this, will reply in a bit, waiting for input from someone
<housecat> ubottu: !-ubuntu+1
<ubottu> ubuntu+1 has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-11-29 22:24:59 - last edited by Pici on 2013-06-26 19:09:18
<housecat> ubottu: !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<housecat> ubottu: !+ubuntu+1
<ubottu> <reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<housecat> ubottu: no, ubuntu+1 is <reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<ubottu> I'll remember that housecat
<hggdh> housecat: thank you
